# Nutrition and training videos and articles



## RiR0

This thread is for videos and articles about nutrition and training. Information to discuss and educate.


----------



## RiR0

__





						Growth Principles for Beginners - By Big A - Synthetek
					

This is the excerpt... where does this appear



					synthetek.com
				




Growth Principles for Beginners


This is a general guide for beginning and intermediate bodybuilders that don’t know the principles behind muscle growth yet or are not happy with the results that they are currently getting.

We will go through training, diet and gear. I will tell you the principles behind everything that I recommend for you to do, so you can understand why certain things happen, so in the future you can fix problems yourself. Bodybuilding is a very simple and logical endeavour. Everything that you do has to be logical. Only logical actions will give you results. Every time that you come across a new principle, always ask yourself it it makes logical sense. If it does not, dump it!

TRAINING

Why does a muscle grow? Because it has to adapt. When does it have to adapt? When you expose it to something that it has not done before. When is something that it has not done before? When the muscle is taxed 100%. That’s 100% effort. What’s 100% effort? When you train to 100% PHYSICAL, not mental failure. So, to make the muscle grow, you have to train with 100% effort otherwise, the muscle will not adapt/grow. Now, using the above logic, for a set to be beneficial to your growth, it needs to be 100% effort. So, a 100% effort set of an exercise, will make you grow. Then, what is the point to do a second set of that exercise? You cannot go more than 100%. The muscle already has been taxed by 100% from the first set, so why should you do a second one? You will just eat into your recovery ability. So, you should only do one set to failure per exercise. Later on, I will describe the training program and how exercises and warm-ups are involved.

A muscle will not grow until it’s recovered. The muscle will not begin to recover until the nervous system is recovered. It takes roughly 24hours for the nervous system to recover from a workout. Only then will the muscle begin to recover and grow. So, you should never train 2 days in a row. Even if you train different bodyparts, you still use the same nervous system. You train 2 days in a row, your nervous system recovers, but by the time the muscles begin to, you train again, so the body has to concentrate again on recovering the nervous system. A training frequency of 3 days per week (Mon, Wed, Fri) is more than enough. Numerous pros, including myself, train like this offseason for maximum growth. Even if you use streroids, you still have to train like this. steroids increase your recovery ability, but they also make you stronger at a quicker rate. The extra strength will give you the ability to train harder/tear more muscle tissue, so you will need the extra recovery that the steroids will give you.
The following is a great training program that I
recommend:

Mon – Chest, Shoulders, Triceps
* Incline press – warm-up sets, 1 work set
* Flat flyes – 1 work set
* Millitary press – 1 warm-up, 1 work set
* Lateral flyes – 1 work set
* Rear delt machine – 1 work set
* Tricep pushdowns – 1 warm-up, 1 work set
* Lying tricep extensions – 1 work-set

Wed – Quads, Hams, Calves
* Squats – warm-ups, 1 work set
* Leg press – work set
* Leg extension – work set
* Leg curl – warm-up, work set
* Stiff leg deadlift – work set
* Standing calf raise – work set

Fri – Abs, Back, Bis
* Rope crunches – warm up, work set
* Lat pull down – warm-ups, work set
* Deadlift – warm-up, work set
* Bent-over rows – work set
* Shrugs – work set
* Standing BB curls – warm up, work set
* Concentration curl – work set

You do a lot of warm-ups for your first exercise of the day. You do one warm-up for the first exercise of each bodypart, only to optimise the firing of the neuropathways.

Let’s use chest as an example – if for example your max (work set) in the incline press is 3 plates, then you do 2 warm-ups with the bar, 2 warm-ups with one plate, 1 warm-up with 2 plates and then your work set with 3 plates. The work set is a set where you fail at about 6 reps. Every workout, you have to do more reps or increase the weight in that work set (remember, the muscle has to do something that it has not done before). So if one work out you fail with 6 reps, the following nothing less than 7. When you reach 8 reps, the following workout you should do (increase) a weight where you can do minimum 4 reps. Then increase your reps again every workout until you reach 8 again, and so on. Each rep has a tempo of 2-1-1. That is 2 seconds in the negative, one second in the contraction and 1 second in the positive.
Then, after you fail in the incline press, you move straight to flat flyes. You do not need a warmp now because your chest is more than warm after you failed on presses.

And that’s it for chest. The basic routine stays the same. If you want variety, small changes as using DB’s instead of BB or doing flat presse and incline flyes for example, is mor ethan enough variety to keep the muscle ‘confused’.

DIET

VERY simple. Very important that you try to get as close to 500g of protein per day. Easiest way to do that is to have a whey protein shake in water with every meal. Fats and carbs don’t matter. Calories don’t count, macro nutrients (protein, fat, carb) do.

If you get to add fat on, just cut out the fats and keep your carbs bellow 300g/day. That’s all it is! Very simple, but hard to stick to, so not many people get results. On gear, the more protein you eat, the more you grow. Is as simple as that. Gear maximises protein synthesis.

GEAR

You need a testosterone base. 750mg/week is plenty. You need an anabolic – deca or Eq at 400mg/week is plenty. You need for optimum growth, a good oral like d-bol at 30mg/d or A-50 50mg/d.

You use the test and the anabolic non stop. The oral is 4 weeks on 4 weeks off. Every 6th week (the half way point between the off oral period – so 2 weeks after you finish the oral) you have a blood test. If the blood test is OK, then you can begin your next 4 weeks on oral. There is no reason for you to come off. The only 2 reasons are health or your receptors are saturated. If the regular blood test is OK, your health is OK. If you are still making progress, your receptors are OK. Coming off, will just sabotage your gains. That’s why I do not believe in set time frames for cycles. Listen to your body. When you use the oral, you need to use all the liver aids available – Synthergine, milk thistle, L-methionine, liv-52, etc. Of course you cannot drink or do rec drugs during that time. Using these precautions, your blood tests will be OK.

You also need to use an anti estrogen like Nolvadex at 10mg/d throughout the whole time. Also, you have a choice between HCG every 4 weeks at 5000IU or Clomid at 50mg EOD. These will make sure that your balls will stay at a decent size and they will not forget how to function.

The blood tests that you need are: full blood count, liver and kidney function tests, FSH, LH, TSH, cholesterol.

If the Total protein test in the liver tests is high, that is because of your diet. You need to keep an eye on the Billirubin and Urea test results. Your FSH and LH will be suppressed – that’s normal because of the gear. If the TSH is low, add 20mcg/d T3. If the kidney function is off, then drink more. protein stresses the kidneys, so you need more fluids.

When you eventually come off the gear, you make sure that you are off the orals. Then cut out the anabolic over 2 weeks. Then the testosterone over 3 weeks. One week after that, you need to add primo tabs or anavar (oxandrin) for 3 weeks. That will ensure that you will keep your gains.

Ideally do a gainkeeper’s formula that is outlined in another article.

These are the basic principles behind muscle growth. You do the above you will GROW, no matter what.


----------



## RiR0




----------



## RiR0

Had to include this one. This is true effort.


----------



## RiR0

Another video that shows true failure and what hard sets really look like


----------



## Send0

Unrelated question, do you want this thread on the general chat forum, or would you like me to move it to the training forum?


----------



## RiR0

This is by Trevor Smith(RIP)
I’m actually a huge fan of this one


Beyond Failure Training part 1

It seems every day someone comes along with a new and improved system of weight training scientifically designed to stimulate the muscle fibers unlike any other program ever could. I am so amazed that people are that stupid as to buy into this bullshit. The magazines don't help matters either. One month you read a fake training article on how your bodybuilding hero built his biceps (hopefully you realize all these articles are ghostwritten) the next month you get another routine from another pro that is even better. Those of you who save your magazines need only go back and glance at the last few years of your collection to realize that it is all the same **** with minor changes. Let's face it, a truly informative magazine that had unique articles each month would be about 25 pages max, so the editors feel compelled to go for quantity instead of quality.

To me, when it comes to reading an article that is talking about a new system of training or nutrition or steroid use, a general rule of thumb to follow is that if the article is layered with a lot of big, scientific terminology, then crumple it up and save it for the next time you run out of toilet paper. A good writer or teacher has the ability to speak to all facets of society at the same time and a really good writer has the ability to use very simple terms and examples to explain highly technical concepts and theories. A bullshit artist, on the other hand, likes to use these big words in an effort to confuse and baffle as many people as possible because people tend to give credibility to people who use big words.

Let's give a quick example: Upon grasping the cylindrical carbohydrate, fat and protein source, the organism used it?s copious muscles of mastication along with sufficient temporal mandibular locomotion to activate the digestive enzymes and begin the process of nutrient absorption which was to take place in the mucus lined acid pouch within the bowels of the creature.
That's a bullshitter's way of saying the following: "The guy picked up a cheeseburger and took a big bite, chewed it up and swallowed it".

Keeping this in mind, I would like to explain a little bit about the way I train and how it might benefit you in your gym efforts. I call it beyond failure training, because the general rule of thumb is that when the body fails, the set just begins, and it is this philosophy that will cut through all the bull**** of slow twitch, fast twitch, rep speed, training for size, training for strength nonsense that people like to write about.

First and foremost it is imperative to understand that the body is capable of a lot more than we tend to give it credit for. Somewhere along the line in the past few years people have been screaming OVERTRAINING to the point of making me want to vomit. Mike Mentzer's original heavy duty theories were rather unique and quite sound, but since the release of Heavy Duty 2, the theories have been in outer ****ing space. Training a bodypart once every 14 days!!? Give me a break. The body is capable of handling huge amounts of stress and it is true that it needs adequate time to recover, but 14 days is a bit extreme.

Past failure training is very simple and very self-explanatory and few people will ever do it because it hurts just too damn much. Sooner or later one of the four demons comes along and claims another victim who attempts to travel down the path of Past Failure training. It is not fun, it is uncomfortable, it causes pre-workout anxiety and fear, AND IT PRODUCES MASSIVE RESULTS. The number one element that must be present in past failure training is 1000% Maximal Effort. No being a *****, no laughing and conversing during or between the sets. It's **** or walk time! The other thing that is a necessity is a training partner and a one that knows how to spot CORRECTLY (sometimes I think I should offer a ****ing seminar on how to be a good spotter because every time I ask for one at the gym I invariably get a ****ing moron.)

Past Failure training demands that when you are doing a set, as you begin to go to failure, where you cannot complete a full range of motion on your own and you are at momentary failure, your training partner assists you in completing an addition number of repetitions with the same weight (say 6-8) before you are allowed to stop. At this point you are in total agony and are pumped beyond belief and whimpering like a little girl who lost her dolly, yet it is not over yet! Your partner immediately drops the weight down around 40% and you continue with the set until you cannot get any more reps. Your partner again assists you to get and additional number of reps until you are fried. Then once again your partner drops the weight so you can continue your journey into no-mans land and once you begin to fail he again assists you in getting additional reps. Then and only then is your set complete. You are in tremendous pain, you are nauseous and dizzy and you want to go home. You feel like you cannot go on, and this is only after 60 seconds of work, yet the workout has just begun....
Next time we will delve deeper into this level of intensity and training and give examples of how one would train each bodypart using this style of training.


----------



## RiR0

Send0 said:


> Unrelated question, do you want this thread on the general chat forum, or would you like me to move it to the training forum?


Wherever it belongs buddy. I wasn’t sure. I guess it would probably be better under training thanks buddy


----------



## RiR0

Beyond Failure Training Part 2 

By Trevor L. Smith 
O.k. let's get right into it and pick up where we last left off. Remember this is a rather different way of training and even for people that are used to training in an intense manner it will be a shock to the system as there is intensity and then there is I N T E N S I T Y 
Now some of the basic rules of thumb with this style of training are: 

1.You will tend to need an hour or so to recover from the workout so that you can perform daily functions. 
2.You cannot train in this manner for more than 6 weeks if you are doing it properly 
3.You can only train once a day for a maximum of 4 times per week. 
4.You can only spend a maximum of 45 minutes in the gym per session 
5. It is EXTREMELY painful and you will tend to have anxiety before your workouts 
6. You must keep all other physical activities to a bare minimum during your 6-week training cycle to insure maximum recovery and energy available for the workouts 

t is important that you adhere to these basic rules as they will go a long way to insure that you stay on the path and do not monkey wrench all of your hard efforts in the gym. O.K. now that we have the basic principles of Beyond Failure training, let?s take a look at what a typical leg workout might look like Starting on the leg extension machine and after warming up thoroughly, select a weight that will allow you to get 10-12 clean reps on your own before you would typically fail and end the set. 

Begin performing the extensions in a steady manner (1 second up and 1 second down is a good example). Once you start to go to failure, your partner will assist you in completing an additional 8 repetitions past your failure point. At this point it feels like someone is blowtorching your quads. Your partner immediately lowers the weight by around 30-40% and you continue performing repetitions until you once again achieve failure by yourself. Again your partner assists you in completing and additional 6-8 reps and then immediately lowers the stack by an additional 30-40% and you continue performing repetitions until failure at which time you partner once again assists in you completing an additional 8 reps. 

FINALLY, the set it over. You may tend to feel nausea and will definitely have trouble standing, but even more trouble sitting as this is doubly as painful. The first set is always the easy part because you have nothing to compare it to and you will find your anxiety levels building when you are about to start your second set of leg extensions. Repeat the exact same procedure as the first set. At the completion of the second set of Beyond Failure leg extensions you will more than likely be ready to call it a day after a total of 10-15 minutes of gym time, BUT it is not over yet. 

Next choose a pressing movement for the legs such as squats, leg presses or hack squats. Load up the bar with enough weight that will insure you get 8-10 reps. Have your partner VERY close by to insure a safe spot and perform your set. As you get to failure have your partner assist in you getting only a few reps beyond failure?.say 5 or 6 and call it a day. That is it for the quads. Next it is on to hamstrings which I can guarantee you have no desire to work. 

You will only perform 2 sets of leg curls and you will follow the same principles as you did during the leg extensions. However, you have to pay attention to your body and it is quite possible that after one set of leg curls you will be totally fried and have nothing left. This is because the quads are SO pumped and engorged that it is very painful to perform a curling motion with the legs. At this point crawl your ass out of the gym and try not to puke, but if you have to?.let it fly. That?s all she wrote for your leg workout. If you have anything left, you did not train properly. I can guarantee after following these principles your bottle will jump to new levels of growth. Remember if you are going to be in the Venice area and need clarification on these training principles I am occasionally available to put people through my style of training so they can go home with the proper intensity and techniques. Next time we shall take a look at Chest and Calves.


----------



## Send0

RiR0 said:


> Wherever it belongs buddy. I wasn’t sure. I guess it would probably be better under training thanks buddy


No difference to me. I literally have ADHD, so my organization skills are crap 😂. I just thought I'd ask what your preference was.


----------



## RiR0

Beyond Failure training Part 3

O.K. Let's hop right into a Beyond Failure Workout (a.k.a. Demon Training) for the chest and the calves
Now it is important that you first understand the problems that can occur while training certain muscle groups. In this case wewill be talking about the pecs so let's get right to it. How many times have you noticed that people rarely have both great arms and shoulders AND a superb chest? Conversely, how many times have you noticed someone with a great chest that had great shoulders and arms? There are lots of pros out there that come to mind with this strange phenomenon. Dorian and Lee Haney both had superb upper torsos( back and chest) but left a little tobedesired in the arms and even the shoulders department to some extent. Gary Strydom had a great pair of delts and a greatset of pecs, but sub-par arms. Guys like Dennis Newman have very poor pecs and over-powering delts. Now genetics play a large part in this to a certain extent, but the thing I have discovered about BEYOND FAILURE TRAINING (Demon Training) is that is cuts through all the genetic predisposition?s because it completely annihilates the muscle group worked and does not allow for any one group to over compensate for the other.

If you have over powering shoulders, they are going to do the bulk of the work every time you do a pressing movement for chest. Likewise if you have great triceps, they will get most of the work. The problem is when they give out during a set, you can no longer continue to give the stimulation necessary for the pecs to grow. This is where Arthur Jones comes in. One of the things Arthur was a big believer in was pre-exhaustion and it is also used extensively with Beyond Failure Training. We shall then start our workout with a set of machine flys. Personally I find the Flex pec dec machine to be the best, but whatever is available will be fine. Now I do not recommend using dumbbell flys with this, as your wrist, elbow and shoulder JOINTS will tend to give out before the muscle is thoroughly trashed.

Following the same principles as the leg workout, we start with a pre-exhausting set on the pec-dec machine with a partner right there to offer assistance. Now use a weight that allows 10-12 reps and once you hit that point and cannot complete another rep (in other words when you have hit failure) the set is only beginning and it is time to go BEYOND failure. Just like with legs have your partner or spotter assist you to get 8 more reps. Once the screaming has stopped, you will drop the weight by 30-40% and continue with the set(get as many as you can on your own;usually no more than 3-5 reps) then your partner will again assist you to get between 6-8 reps. Then, even though you are numb, drop the weight another 30-40% and continue with the set having your partner assist you to go beyond failure once you
can no longer get a full rep on your own. Then you are finished. After you are done crying, rest a few minutes and complete another set in the same manner.

Then you move on to a pressing movement..oh, let's say incline barbell presses. (Now, I like to use the Smith machine because it is a lot easier to work with when doing this type of training.) We are going to do one hellacious set of incline presses in the same manner as above; when failure is achieved, the set just begins and your spotter will help you go past the pain barrier and into the torture zone. Now your chest should feel like you just had a set of 44-DDD implants put in. In other words, they should be hurting and pumped beyond belief. That is it, you are done with chest and it is time to move on to calves, another muscle group that people don't train properly, mostly because they are afraid to feel the pain.

Now the thing you have to remember about calves is that they are incredibly strong muscles. Think about it, if you weigh 250 pounds or even 300lbs, the calf muscles have to be able to support that entire weight by themselves. In fact each individual calf muscle must be able to support that weight and does in fact do so with great ease. Now once you start running or jumping, the force that is exhibited on the calves is many times greater than just your body-weight and still they manage to do their job. If you doubt this, just ask yourselves how many fat, obese people you have seen with awesome calves? My guess would be many. In fact, the biggest and best calves I have ever seen were on a ****ing massively obese guy who was in line in front of me at the grocery store. The reason for that is because the calf muscles on that whale HAD to respond to his massive weight and grow, otherwise he would not be able to walk. He
was putting them through a vicious workout each time he stepped towards the refrigerator to get another box of fudge-sticks.  

Now if you want to have great calves you have to subject them to the same type of torture and doing 3 sets of 10 on the donkey calf machine ain't gonna cut it. You have to destroy them with beyond failure training. So let's move on to 2 sets of say seated calf raises. Load the machine up with enough weight were you will fail on say the 10th or 12th reps; then you will have your partner repeat the same procedure as with legs and chest. Go Beyond Failure and then drop the weight and go Beyond Failure again, THEN when you have had enough pain, drop the weight and GO BEYOND FAILURE AGAIN.

I call this DEMON TRAINING, because during the course of each session you will invariably be faced with each of the FOUR DEMONS. It is up to you whether you face them with courage, or use the ***** crutch of "Over-training" or some other excuse to convince yourself not to push so hard and enter into the torture
zone with each training session. If you are one of those types, go type in the address of anyone of the dozens of other bodybuilding sites as 99.9% of them all suck and are for ***** wannabes..
Next time we look at shoulders and triceps..


----------



## RiR0

Send0 said:


> No difference to me. I literally have ADHD, so my organization skills are crap 😂. I just thought I'd ask what your preference was.


I’ll have to ask my wife 😂 she’s the one who is organized


----------



## RiR0

eyond Failure Training Part 4 

By Trevor L. Smith 
Now that the chest and calves have been thoroughly trashed we have to realize that the complimentary muscle groups-(delts and tris) have also received a good amount of work. For this reason, it is important to finish them off within 24 hours of chest so that you get optimum recovery time for the muscle groups. The logic is quite simple. If you spread out chest shoulders and delts throughout the week you wind up screwing yourself in terms of recovery time and they quickly become over-trained. 

Every time you work chest, you are hitting delts and tris and vice versa, so in a perfect world you would hit everything together on the same day, but it is just not physically possible with Beyond Failure training and if you are one of these idiots that thinks you are tougher than everyone else and can do it, go right ahead and enjoy your have ass shoulder and triceps workout, because if you REALLY hit chest properly, you won't be able to lift your arms let alone do any specific work for shoulders and triceps. Now on to the training: 

Following the same principles as above we want to completely trash the deltoids so that when we go to a pressing movement, the triceps don't give out first and leave us with understimulated shoulders. To accomplish this we will do single arm cable or machine laterals. Again, you will pick a weight that will allow you to fail on your own at rep 8 or 10. At this point your trusty partner assist you through an additional 8 reps by grabbing by your wrist and going through the movement with you. At this point we again drop the weight and continue the same cycle and when your post failure 8 reps are done you do yet another drop and repeat the cycle. Do 2 sets in this fashion. Then move over to front presses on the smith machine. 

Your delts should be thoroughly hammered so I only suggest one set here. Again follow the same principles as above. Hit 8 reps on your own and have your partner assist you to get more (I cannot be specific with the rep range here because it is difficult to spot on this exercise if the weight is heavy. It would be great to have 2 people spot you here because they could each get one side of the machine and assist for an additional 8 reps and then strip the weight for you...but that is often a difficult task...I have a hard time getting one person to spot me correctly. One of these days I am going to find a reliable training partner that isn't a *****, but that day has yet to come.) 

At any rate, after the 8 reps past failure are complete, strip and continue to failure, then 6-8 more..then strip again, continue to failure and then 8 more and you should be dead. That's it for shoulders. The triceps are next and here I suggest no more than 2 sets of a machine exercise (for ease in spotting) in the same fashion as above; once failure is hit, you get assistance for 8 more beyond failure, then drop the weight, repeat, then drop the weight again and repeat. 

At this point your delts and tris are done. GO HOME. Now before you even ask, NO you don't have to hit rear delts, because you already did. Beyond Failure training causes the ENTIRE muscle group that is being worked (and a lot of others as well) to be brought into the mix and thoroughly destroyed. No more specific muscle group targeting. If you really and truly hit the entire muscle group as hard as humanly possible, to the point of nausea and collapse, every part of that muscle will be worked....trust me. 

The body likes to work as a unit and that goes for each muscle group as well. Pointing your toes inward or outward on leg extensions is ****ing nonsense. Once you go into the no-mans land of Beyond Failure Training every fiber in your leg is screaming in agony and working equally as hard to fight through the torture it is receiving. Do you really thing that the teardrops will only be working if your toes are pointed out? Please, once failure starts on the teardrops the outer quads pick up the slack because they are FORCED to, no matter where your toes are pointing. Keep it simple: Pick an exercise, take it to a level of complete, absolute and beyond failure and I guarantee it will be completely stimulated! 

Next time we finish the body with back and bis and talk about potential problems that may be encountered with Beyond Failure Training.


----------



## RiR0

Beyond Failure Training Part 5...The Conclusion 

O.K. now it is time to blast the back and biceps. It is imperative that these two muscle groups are worked together because they are intrinsically linked to each other in their function. Any time you are doing any pulling or rowing movement for the back you ALWAYS incorporate the biceps. The reason is quite obvious since you need to use your arms to pull and the biceps is what allow the arm to pull. I get a lot of complaints from people with stubborn biceps and as soon as I take a look at their training, the answer jumps right out at me. Incorrect training sequence, and insufficient intensity. They will work their biceps on separate days from their back training and inadvertently wind up overtraining them because of lack of adequate recovery. 
Conversely I get a lot of complaints from people who cannot stimulate their back and when you see the size of their biceps you immediately find the answer. Huge biceps will often take on the burden of the workload when training back and since they are a lot smaller muscle group?.they will give out and reach failure way before the back does. This results in overstimulation of the biceps and understimulation of the back. Both of these problems are solved with beyond failure training. 
Starting off with the larger muscle group (the back) we will need to find a way to sufficiently trash and pre-exhaust the back so that when we go to a rowing and pulling movement the back will fail at the same time as the biceps. Now the only way we can achieve pre-exhaustion of the back without including the biceps would be with a pullover machine (or dumbbell pullovers?but the machine is better) 
So sitting in the pullover machine with a reverse grip (palms facing up so as to take the triceps out of the movement) we will keep out head and chest pointing up towards the ceiling at all times to totally isolate the back. As with the other bodyparts, we will select a weight that allows us to hit failure at the 8-10 rep mark. At this point your partner will assist you in getting 8 more beyond failure reps. Then the weight is dropped and you continue the set without rest. Once you hit failure---which will be in 3-5 reps?your partner assists for 6 more beyond failure reps. Again the weight is drop and the set is continued and once you hit failure your partner pushes you to get 8 more reps beyond failure. Do this for 2 sets 
Next you want to go to a rowing movement. Single arm dumbbell rows or barbell rows are good. Select a weight that will allow you to get 8-10 strict perfect reps. Only do one set here. These are what I call high breather exercises and I find that it is counterproductive to do drop sets and forced reps with these exercises because you wind up sucking wind way before you actually stimulate the muscle. 
Next go to a machine movement for the back?some sort of pull down movement. I like some of the hammer machines, but it doesn?t matter. Again we will do 2 sets in the beyond failure style. 
That is it for back. Now we move on to biceps, which are, pretty much fried from the back workout. Because of this we will only need 2 sets in beyond failure style to completely destroy them. Machine curls work best here so select a weight where you can get 8-10 and perform the set in beyond failure style with the drop sets and forced reps as you did for back. 
At this point your back should be engorged, tight and pumped and you should have difficulty straightening your arms. A job well done. Go home and rest and enjoy your well-earned 2 days off. 
So to review, the sequence would look like this 
Day 1: Chest and Calves 
Day 2: Shoulders and Tris 
Day 3: Off 
Day 4: Back and Bis 
Day 5: Legs 
Day 6: Off 
Day 7: Off 

Now some of the things you want to keep in mind with this type of training is that due to its intense nature, it is imperative that you have adequate nutrients in the system at all times. You need to make sure you are getting 2-2.5 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight each day along with 2 ? 3 grams of carbs depending on your metabolism (if you are carb sensitive cut it back to 1.5-2 grams and compensate the calories with extra protein. Fats should be minimal 40 grams or under. 
Rest is highly important when training in this manner, so make sure you are getting at least 7 hours of straight sleep a night along with a good hour nap at some point in the day or evening. If this is not feasible..try and get 8-9 hours of sleep per night. Lastly you will find that after 6 (8 weeks max) that you will start to get burned out training this way. At this point simply scale back the number of sets and triple drop beyond failure reps. When I trained Robbie for the Master?s Olympia he did not touch a weight the week before the show and the 2 weeks prior his workouts were scaled back to 1-2 sets total. His workouts typically lasted 15-20 minutes at this point, but it was necessary to make sure he wasn?t going to go catabolic. Now if you are not coming into a show?.train in this scaled back manner for 3 weeks?.cut back on the protein and carbs because you will not need them and try and get extra rest, maybe even a massage or 2 or sitting in a Jacuzzi hot tub. 
In closing I would like to make it perfectly clear that I do not think Beyond Failure training is the only way in the world that one should train. There are many paths up the mountain?some are more painful, yet more productive and some are less painful and take a little longer. It is your choice. The difficulty most people will have in attempting to train in this style is generating sufficient intensity to make sure they are actually going beyond failure, and trusting that the system will work and fighting the urge to train more (i.e. 6 days per week) All I can say is that I took a 54 year old man who was burned out and washed up and transformed his physique into it?s all time best condition?.and it was done with beyond failure training. When Robbie stepped on stage at the Master?s Olympia it was clear that he won. They may not have given him the title (and in fact insulted him by placing him behind a clinical dwarf) but he knew he won and so did Vince Taylor. Look at the pictures in this month?s Flex and read between the lines in J.R. Rosenthal?s report. Robbie Robinson shocked the world that day and was the rightful winner of that show and it was all because of Beyond Failure Training. Train harder then the next guy, and one day nobody will touch you!


----------



## CJ

Goddam I have a lot of reading to do later. 🤣


----------



## RiR0

Dieting And Getting Ready For Competition - By Big A - Synthetek
					

Competition dieting is rather an individual matter as far as success goes. Generally, if one is in a calorie deficit, while maintaing a very high protein content and taking anabolics, that person will lose minimal muscle if any at all while losing a great deal of bodyfat. Add to that combo fat...



					synthetek.com
				



Dieting and getting ready for competition 
By Big A 

Competition dieting is rather an individual matter as far as success goes. Generally, if one is in a calorie deficit, while maintaing a very high protein content and taking anabolics, that person will lose minimal muscle if any at all while losing a great deal of bodyfat. Add to that combo fat burning aids, and one can achieve stage shape very quickly.

Below is a standard formula that I used succesfully on many people. It is designed to make one in competition shape in extreme time. The biggest change so far has been one person that went from 21% to 4% bodyfat in the 9 weeks of the preparation.

DIET – Weeks 9 & 8

06.00 am training

08.00 12 egg whites, 1 apple, protein shake

10.00 100g rice, 1 apple, protein shake

12.00 red meat, salad (tomato, lettuce, cucumber), protein shake with 10g flax seed oil

14.00 100g bread, 1 apple, protein shake

16.00 tuna or chicken or fish, protein shake

18.00 100g maltodextrin, 1 apple

18.30 pm training

20.30 chicken or turkey or fish, salad, protein shake

21.30 run (20 – 30) minutes

This diet is to be followed Monday to Saturday. On Sunday, as many carbs as desired are allowed. Training is performed Mon to Sat with Sun off. Running is performed every night.

This diet is the diet for the weeks 9 and 8, competition being at end of week 1. The times on the diet are as an example and they should be modified to suit ones needs. However, DO NOT miss meals and DO NOT swap them
around!!! The aim here is to only have the amount of carbs outlined on the diet. Fat is absolutelly minimal. Protein is at maximum. On this diet, you should never feel hungry. If you do, eat more protein.

After 2 weeks of this diet, you will drop the maltodextrin carb meal. Two weeks later, you will drop the bread carb meal. Two weeks after that, you will drop the rice meal. That will leave you 2 weeks on virtually no carbs. Don’t worry, by then, the body is used to using fat for energy, so you won’t have any problems. The hardest days will be the first week of your diet, until you will get used to using fat for energy.

When you drop a carb meal, replace it with a protein meal.

On the weekends, you can have as many carbs as you wish, but they have to be CLEAN carbs, so no McDonalds!

The last week, will be a full on carb week while you adjust your water levels. I will detail that in another article.

TRAINING

MONDAY

AM TRAINING Biceps, Triceps

* Bicep curl B.B. – 2 x superset 10/15
* Preacher curl (mach.) – 2 x superset 10/15

* Rope pushdowns – 2 x superset 10/15
* Dips b/w benches – 2 x superset 10/15
PM TRAINING Chest

* Incline press – 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest)
* Flat flyes – 8, 6, 6 (1min rest)
* Cable crossovers – 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest)
TUESDAY

AM TRAINING Back

* Lat pulldowns – 2 x superset 8/12
* Bent-over rows – 2 x superset 8/12
* Shrugs – 2 x superset 8/12
PM TRAINING Shoulders

* Millitary press – 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest)
* D.B. Press – 8, 6, 6 (1min rest)
* Rear delt machine – 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest)
WEDNESDAY

AM TRAINING Hams, Calves

* Lying leg curl – 2 supersets – 10/15
* Stiff legged deadlift – 2 supersets – 10/15

* Standing calf raise – 2 supersets – 8/10
PM TRAINING Quads

* Squats – 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest)
* Leg press – 8, 6, 6 (1min rest)
* Leg extension – 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest)
THURSDAY

AM TRAINING Chest

* Incline press – 2 supersets – 8/10
* Flat flyes – 2 supersets – 8/10
PM TRAINING Biceps, Triceps

* D.B. curl – 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest)
* Concentration curl – 8, 6, 6 (1min rest)
* Preacher curl (mach.) – 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest)

* Rope pushdown – 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest)
* Lying extension – 8 ,6 ,6 (1min rest)
* Dips b/w benches – 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest)
FRIDAY

AM TRAINING Shoulders

* Front raises – 2 supersets – 8/10
* Lateral raises – 2 supersets – 8/10
* Rear raises – 2 supersets – 8/10

PM TRAINING Back
* Lat pull downs – 10, 8, 6, 10 (2 min rest)
* Bent-over rows – 8, 6, 6 (1 min rest)
* Shrugs – 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest)
SATURDAY

AM TRAINING Quads

* Squats – 2 x superset 10/12
* Leg press – 2 x superset 10/15
* Leg extension – 2 x superset 10/15
PM TRAINING Hamstrings, Calves

* Lying leg curl – 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest)
* Stiff leg deadlift – 8, 6, 6 (1min rest)
* Seated leg curl – 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (40sec rest)

*Standing calf raises – 10, 8, 6, 12 (2min rest)
*Leg press calf raises – 8, 6, 6 (1min rest)

Abs are performed every workout. All days begin at 06.00 am.
This is the training set-up:

Bis, Tris Back Hams, Calves Chest Shoulders Quads Rest
Mon Tue Wed Thu Fri Sat Sun

Chest Shoulders Quads Bis, Tris Back Hams, Calves Rest

This is a very intense program. It’s designed to give
maximum fat loss in minimal time with no muscle loss.
It is VERY time consuming, but it’s guaranteed to work
and it’s only for 9 weeks.
GEAR

Use normal bulking gear until 4 weeks out (test, a-50, d-bol, deca, etc). 4 weeks out switch the test to test propionate or suspension. Drop the Deca/EQ, etc. Add primobolan, tren, winny, etc. One week out, only use tren, masteron, suspension, primo tabs, winny.

Use GH throughout – as much as you can afford. No insulin.

Use Arimidex or Nolvadex every day as desired. To keep your testes at a normal size, either use HCG every 4th
week (2,000IU on Mon, Wed, Fri) or 50mg EOD of Clomid throughout the whole thing. Don’t use these for the last 4 weeks before the show though.

Cutting compounds: Use a good ECA product like SyntheBURN twice a day, every day. Use Clenbuterol at 80mcg/day for the first week. Increase it to 160mcg/d for the second week. The third week you add 25mcg/d T3. You add another 25mcg/d every week following that, until you reach 150mcg/d. You stay on that until the end of the diet. You stay on Clenbuterol thoughout as well. Yes, you will be racing! But you will not loose any muscle, so do
not worry about that (as long as you take your protein in).

Last week do your diuretics program. That will be outlined in another article. One hour before stage time use Synthelator. It’s use is outlined on the board. Use the Search engine.

This program will get you in competition shape pronto while keeping all your size on. If you appear to be losing muscle, eat more protein!


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> Goddam I have a lot of reading to do later. 🤣


Don’t do it all at once. I’ll be adding a ton things in as find them or remember.


----------



## RiR0

Skip Hill longevity dvd all chapters


----------



## RiR0

Chris Aceto's Extreme Dieting Program!
					

Extreme  dieting is where a bodybuilder tries to get in shape as fast as possible, in the  shortest time frame possible.




					www.rxmuscle.com
				





Chris Acetos Extreme dieting Program 

Extreme dieting is where a bodybuilder tries to get in shape as fast as possible, in the shortest time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





frame possible. There is no instance where I recommend extreme dieting. For maximum muscle retention, it's always best to take a patient and longer approach to dieting. It is for this reason that I advocate the 12-14 week contest prep. The longer you take to drop weight, the more body fat you will lose and the more muscle mass you will retain. However, for many reasons, bodybuilders occasionally have to get in shape in a very short period of time. For example, they realize they are "behind" in their prep or they only give themselves 8-9 weeks to diet. If you are extremely fat, absolutely nothing will help get you into great shape in just 6 or 8 weeks. If you are soft and lacking definition, you can get into incredible shape in just 8-9 weeks - if you know what steps to take. In this Rx Muscle installment, I plan to outline the type of diet I have used with clients to help get them into great shape in just 8-9 weeks.



*Step 1*



The first step is to ramp up fat burning. This can be accomplished by cutting your carbohydrates by 50% along with starting a heavy aerobic plan. When you cut carbs, you help control insulin. For those of you that don't know what insulin can do, it is a hormone that can interfere with fat loss. Cutting down your overall caloric intake is paramount when it comes to fat loss. This is what happens when you reduce your carb intake. In respect to cardio, I would start a client with an hour of low intensity cardio in the morning before eating. Fasted state, low intensity cardio is not so much a major calorie burner as much as it is a tool to "trick" the body to burn fat. When you do cardio for a long duration and keep the intensity down, it coaxes the release enzymes that assist in the breakdown body fat. To summarize, a reduced carb intake in conjunction with fasted state morning cardio will ramp up your fat burning so dramatically that you should be able to see results within 3 days.



STEP 2​ 

Remain with step one as long as you continue to see results. For some that could be 6 days and for others it could be 12 days. Everyone is different. If you are seeing results, keep everything the same. If you are no longer seeing results, start adding a very strong thermogenic; caffeine, ephedra and aspirin or something like Nordrenalean. Take it twice a day and double up on your cardio. That means you will now be doing 2 hours a day of cardio. Keep the intensity easy and do an hour before the first meal of the day and another an hour after training. Maintain this protocol for 7-10 days.



*Step 3 *



The problem I have with cardio is that it stops being effective after a while. In this step, I would have the bodybuilder drop out the cardio and limit carb intake to just 50 grams a day on rest days. When you drop carbohydrates dramatically, you give the body a strong stimulus to kick up fat burning. Remember that all diet plans face the challenge of a slowing metabolism. When you cut calories and carbs, the body will eventually react by trying to hold onto its fat stores. To keep the fat burning machine rolling, you have to take the carbs down lower. A side-effect of dropping carbs lower is that it will empty outmuscle glycogen reserves. When that happens, fat burning ramps back up. At the same time, you need to take a break from the cardio for 2 reasons. First, as with dieting, the body responds to continuouslarge cardio sessions by trying to hoard or maintain body fat. Therefore, to get around this problem, you need to take a complete break from cardio. Second, prolonged or continuous cardio starts to wear the body down triggering a mild state of overtraining. With an overtrained body, the internal anabolic hormones (growth hormone, testosterone and thyroid) start to become suppressed, making it hard to retain muscle mass. If you don't ditch the cardio, you'll end up looking flat. I'd suggest most bodybuilders to get off the cardio for 3-4 straight days, then resume it. At this time, go back to an hour a day directly before the first meal of the day*. I am well aware there is a study that says empty stomach cardio does not help, but my experience in training top level athletes proves otherwise. *



*Step 4*



This step requires you keep the carbs down to 50 grams for 3 days out of the week. The days to do so should be the rest day, the day following the rest day and any other day of the week. The reason for the reduction is pretty simple, when muscle glycogen stores are extremely low, more fat is burned. While this all seems simple enough, there is a problem that can cause a lot of trouble; Low glycogen stores can kill your ability to train hard which can result in a loss of muscle. Furthermore, if you lose muscle mass, your metabolism will slow. Even worse, low glycogen stores can also cause thyroid levels to fall. Therefore, along with taking the carbs down to 50 grams for 3 days of the week, you have to increase the carbs to 400 to 500 grams on any single training day of the week. The high carb intake actually helps you burn fat! How? It resets thyroid levels to a higher level than constant lower carb dieting. The elevated thyroid advantage translates into great fat loss. The high carb day also boosts glycogen levels back up. If glycogen levels stay low for too long, not only can thyroid levels fall, but anabolic hormones like testosterone fall. Testosterone not only helps build mass, but it burns body fat. Yes, it burns fat. Most people understand testosterone to be a muscle builder, and it is, but it also plays a big role in burning body fat. When you take a high carb day, you keep testosterone from dropping. Higher carbs also keep something called sex hormone binding globulin in check. This hormone can interfere with how much of your own testosterone can make it to muscles. With a high carb day surrounded by low carb days, sex hormone binding globulin levels fall, which allows more testosterone to make its way to your muscles. This helps keep the body "anabolic" which, in turn, supports the metabolism.



*Step 5*



In some ways, the body is like a race car. When a driver speeds his race car down a track at 130 mph and takes his foot off the gas pedal, the car does not immediately decelerate down to 40 miles per hour. The momentum keeps the car in the 100mph+ range for quite a bit of time. When the driver hits the gas again, the car seems to take right off to 130. A similar effect can be observed during dieting. When you take your foot of the gas, by cutting back on cardio and eating more, the shedding of body fat does not come to a halt. Surprisingly, the body often continues to burn quite a bit of fat even when heavy cardio and extreme low carb dieting is removed from the equation. Think of pulling back on the diet and cardio as the race car driver taking his foot off the gas. When you go back to pushing the low carbs and intense cardio, you often look even better. That's why after 4 weeks of pushing the body, I like to recommend bodybuilders bring the cardio down to as little as 20 minutes a day and avoid low carbs for roughly a week. A one-week break is good for the body and productive for fat loss. When you go right back to the system outlined above - and put your foot back on the gas pedal- you will start seeing tremendous results.


----------



## Seeker

This thread should be transferred to the training and workout section. The general chat and conversation section is NOT visible to guests,  and not visible to internet searches. only to members. It would be best to put it where everyone can see it.


----------



## RiR0

Seeker said:


> This thread should be transferred to the training and workout section. The general chat and conversation section is NOT visible to guests,  and not visible to internet searches. only to members. It would be best to put it where everyone can see it.


@Send0


----------



## CJ

Seeker said:


> This thread should be transferred to the training and workout section. The general chat and conversation section is NOT visible to guests,  and not visible to internet searches. only to members. It would be best to put it where everyone can see it.


Done


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> Done


Thank you good sir


----------



## RiR0

Dante’s Inferno
Who is he, and why is Doggcrapp training building so much muscle mass?
Interview by Ron Harris


RH: Would you please tell us a little bit about yourself? Let’s start with Dante, is that your actual name or an alias?
D: That is my actual name. It's my middle name but its what I go by, unless we are talking about the guy on the freeway yesterday who called me something else. (kidding)

RH: Do you have a background in sports, and how did you get involved in bodybuilding?
D:I have always been a good athlete in every sport, but back in the day, when I got into Junior High school something strange happened. I stopped growing. I went into my high school as the 3rd shortest person out of about 1000 people in the school and I was a complete stick to boot. My freshman year in high school I was 92lbs and I ended up graduating at 5'7" and a strapping, robust 122lbs (laughing). I had always excelled at basketball and baseball but found it very tough going-being so small. I grew 5.5 inches after high school and wound up at 137lbs at 6 foot tall at nineteen years old. While driving my car by a grocery store one day in my hometown of Gardner Massachusetts, I saw two time AAU Mr Massachusetts (and AAU America and Universe competitor) Donnie Lemiuex. The man was monstrous at 5'7" and a lean 240lbs and I was shocked to see someone look like that. I was determined right then and there to put my nose to the grindstone and I researched/studied every single facet about bodybuilding I could find right down from the basics to the molecular level. Donnie Lemiuex actually became my training partner later on and to this day we remain great freinds.

RH: Did you publish your own newsletter at one point?
D:Yes i published Hardcore Muscle from 1993-1995 and that is when I started to first put out my thoughts on multi-rep rest pause and other theories I had to the public. It was a very cutting edge newsletter and I was very proud to say that my readership was a list of who's who in bodybuilding at that time. I had a whole slew of pro's, top amateurs, doctors and researchers on that subscriber list. I was on the phone with Phil Hernon, Tom Prince, Curtis Leffler and a majority of other competing bodybuilders at that time gathering information for each issue. Even your old boss Lou Zwick was a reader of that mag Ron. 

RH: Have you competed in powerlifting or bodybuilding? If not, do you have any desire to?
D: Three times in the last few years I have dieted down for shows and every time I pull out because of the same reasons. I have worked 2 jobs for a long time now (usually working 7 days a week) and I just get absolutely burnt out with the 1 hour of training and (up to 2 hours) of cardio I need to do to come into shows just absolutely shredded to the bone. I admire anyone that can compete in todays modern society working 40-60 hours a week because I know I sure as heck cant do it. This last time (early 2005) I was determined to follow thru and I went from 292lbs to 258lbs (15 weeks) but with 5 weeks to go my father was diagnosed with a tumor on his liver and both my wife (competing in figure) and I both pulled out of the show. Bodybuilding shows come and go but family is forever-that was an easy decision to make, and luckily my father was operated on and is fine and in good health now. 

RH: How and why did you come up with DC Training? Had you grown frustrated with other styles of training? Did DC Training evolve over time?
D:I started out with the old volume training concepts just like everyone else does who reads what Arnold and the boys did and what the newstand magazines put out there as "the golden rules".....but I got to a point where I started thinking "there is no rhyme or reason to this". It all seemed based on obsessive-complusiveness instead of deductive reasoning to what truly builds muscle mass. I think alot of modern day bodybuilding routines are built on "the must principle" which is fanatical bodybuilders thinking "I must do inclines and declines and cable crossovers and flat bench and pec deck and flyes for chest this workout or I wont have all the bases covered and I wont grow". I think thats flat out wrong and again comes from direct obsessive-compulsiveness. DC training did evolve over time as I trained more and more bodybuilders and noted their results. Back in the early 90's it was the same basic concepts as today but had slightly more volume to it. Thru trial and error over the last 13 years or so Ive honed it down to what you see today. 

RH: Why the name, ‘Doggcrapp?’ I mean, from a marketing point of view, you’ll remember it, but didn’t you have second thoughts that it would be mocked?
D:Yea that was a real ingenious move on my part was'nt it? I definitely should be nominated "idiot of the year" for that one (laughing). What happened was 6 years ago I was a member of a small but elite bodybuilding board on the net which had about 50 members. I never posted, I just read the board. I had viewed some posts by advanced bodybuilders on that board that I felt were very detrimental toward their health. I decided to respond and posted with the anomynous screenname of Doggcrapp. I thought it would be one post and kaput, done and over with. BIG BIG HUGE MISJUDGEMENT! People were intrigued with what I had to say and kept asking questions and I kept answering and it became an encyclopedia. That post became 118 pages long and had over a quarter of a million views. My posts back then were cut and pasted onto bodybuilding sites all over the net, people started using my methods and gaining rapidly, telling freinds....and it carried on thru word of mouth like a wildfire and sadly to say Im stuck with the name "Doggcrapp" now. If I could do it all over again Ron trust me, I would of given myself a much classier name.

RH: What are the basic principles of DC Training? 
D:Heavy progressive weights, lower volume but higher frequency of bodyparts hit, multi-rep rest pause training, extreme stretching, carb cuttoffs, cardio, high protein intake and blasting and cruising phases (periodization).

RH: Can you give me an example of how the bodyparts might be arranged in a typical training week?
D: For the majority of bodybuilders who are in need of size the following works the best

monday=chest, shoulders, triceps, back width, back thickness
wednesday=biceps, forearms, calves, hamstrings, quads
friday-repeat of mondays bodyparts
monday-repeat of wenesdays bodyparts

This above way bodyparts are hit twice every 8 days or so

For advanced bodybuilders (and with that I'm talking very elite bodybuilders and extremely strong people) I sometimes go with the following 

monday=chest shoulders triceps
tuesday=biceps forearms backwidth backthickness
thursday=calves hams quads
friday-repeat of mondays bodyparts
monday-repeate of tuesdays bodyparts
tuesday-repeat of thursdays bodyparts

This way bodyparts are hit twice every 9 days or so and I can work on advanced bodybuilders lagging bodyparts somewhat better with this split.

RH: One very radical aspect of DC Training is that there are no isolation movements. How do you answer those that believe muscles need to be worked from several angles at each workout for ‘complete development?’
D:Let me clarify that. My trainees have kind of put the notion out there that no isolation exercises are ever being used. I honestly dont care what exercise someone uses as long as he can be progressive on it over time. If someone really believes in an exercise then they can have at it. Obviously a tricep dumbell kickback which you can hypothetically go from 15 to 45lbs is going to be alot less effective than a close grip bench press where you can start at 200lbs and end up at 405 in my scheme of doing things. I think this all comes down to the "Must" principle again I was talking about earlier and obsessive compulsiveness. When Ronnie Coleman came into this sport from powerlifting did anyone see big gaps of muscle missing from his physique? Is Johnnie Jackson playing catch up with certain bodyparts from powerlifting all those years? I dont see distinct weaknesses in their physiques. They were just somewhat smaller versions of what you see today. People are doing every foo foo exercise under the sun thinking it bombs muscles from all angles and in my opinion all your doing alot of the time is wasting energy resources. Once a growth response is reached in a workout then pretty much everything done after that is just cutting into recovery time and burning up glycogen (and god forbid muscle mass). Steve Michalik and his gang were doing up to 75 sets per bodypart and with elite genetics to boot set absolutely no difference in size or advanced development than the people doing 20, 15, 10, 5, or even 1 set a bodypart (mentzer). 

RH: Could you walk the readers through a set, DC style? Let’s assume the person is properly warmed up and ready to do a set on say, close-grip lat pulldowns.
D: They would explosively pull it down to the chest and then on the negative return they would resist (control) on the way up. I don't want specific seconds, or a certain time amount, I just want control on the negative to the point if they had to, they could easily reverse direction. They would keep going to the point in the set where they would reach failure, hopefully between rep 7 and 10. At that point, they would take 10-15 deep breaths (usually 22 seconds or somewhere in that area) and then start the exercise again and go to failure once again . Then another 10-15 deep breaths. And then once again to failure. During the rest pauses you do not stay strapped to the bar or anything, you take your 10-15 deep breaths and then get back in there. Oxygen is the key here. What I'm looking for in a restpause set usually is a 11-15 rest pause total (with 3 failure points in that set). That usually comes out to something like 8 reps (failure) ...10-15 breathes....4 reps (failure)....10-15 breathes.... 2 reps (failure) = 14 rp. (hypothetically a total of 11-15 rest paused reps is what im after). 

RH: Because of the rest-pause nature of DC Training, there tends to be a good mix of machines used. Do you believe that machines like Hammer Strength can stimulate muscle growth as effectively as barbells and dumbbells?
D: I would like to see everyone build a base and use free weights whenever possible. If someone has a training partner, there is no worry at all using free weights with my methods. But sometimes my trainees don't have a spotter and in those cases I try to set them up on machines that they can "save" themselves on while going to the 3 failure points during a rest pause set.. For example, it's very easy to save yourself on an incline smith press at a failure point, you just turn the bar and rack the weight, while with the free weight barbell incline press, i would hate to see one of my trainees sitting there with a guillotine bar on his neck at failure and have no way to get out of it without screaming "help!" Regardless a lot of people misconstrue this as a love for machines when in actuality I'm trying to keep safety in mind for someone who does not have a spotter. Its as simple as that. If push comes to shove my choice would always be a free weight exercise over a machine if it can be done safely. Thats why I tend to use power racks and smythe machines alot, so someone can go to the well and back and not worry about becoming "tomato canned" for lack of better words (laughing) 


RH: Here’s a direct quote from an Internet hater regarding DC Training: “It’s a lazy man’s training program guaranteed to turn you into a fat tub of lard.” How do you respond to a statement like that?
D:Well with any training routine regardless if it's mine or someone elses, if you throw cardio to the wayside and eat like a glutton your going to end up with an accumulation of adipose tissue (bodyfat). I have seen many people use different training methods while not having their diet dialed in - who end up eating gross amounts and the wrong types of food thinking thats the secret. They end up being a fat pile of "lard" and blame it on the training routine instead of the real reasons...lack of cardio and an idiotic diet.


RH: How is DC Training fundamentally different from other abbreviated training systems like Heavy Duty?
D:To be honest Ron this one always rankles me. The HIT advocates love to shove anything thats a lower volume training routine under their gigantic HIT umbrella. I don't beleive in Menzter's theories, I kinda though he went off the deep end at the end there getting crazy about overtraining and in no way want to be associated with "HIT" protocols. My methods are lower volume but extremely heavy. My whole mentality is based around progression over time. With the normal bodybuilder training a bodypart 52 times a year (once a week) and with my clients training bodyparts 75-92 times a year (hence that body part growing 75-92 times/yr instead of 52), thats how I am getting these guys up in muscle size so fast. I can't have them doing 15-20 sets per body part or I cant get them recovered and that defeats the purpose of this all. So its heavy, progressive, lower volume training with recovery in mind so I can get these guys training that bodypart frequently. People have such a hard time grabbing this low volume per workout concept. But in actuality Im doing the exact same things as most volume trainers out there if they look at the big picture. They might be doing 4 different exercises for their back in todays workout (hitting back once a week). Im doing those same exact 4 exercises in a weeks time, but in two separate workouts while training back twice in a week.

RH: From talking with Dave Henry, I understand that record keeping and ‘beating the numbers’ from the previous week is a critical component of DC Training. Can you explain why?
D: Progression. Simply progression. Some people go into the gym with no plan at all and just absolutely wing it. I've never understood that. I bet any money that if I logged their workouts that 2 weeks later or 6 weeks later or even 12 weeks later when they do those same exercises again they are probably using the same 120LBS or 225LBS or 315LBS they used 2,6,12 weeks previous. Thats not progression! Nothing has changed, that to me is repeating something you've already done and will not force the body to grow further. Thats a waste of time in my opinion. With my methods, you are held accountable for todays workouts versus the last time you did this workout. Trust me, when you have that kind of imperativeness and your log book is your arch mortal enemy, you are in for the fight of your life! You have the man in the mirror to answer to. Do you want to drive home knowing the logbook kicked your ass? Or do you want to drive home knowing you destroyed the logbook and showed it who the damn boss is around here?!?! My trainees look back sometimes on their log books and find out that they are 50 to 200 lbs higher on those exercises months later. What does that equal out into? Adaption and rapid muscle mass accumulation.


RH: Do you think a person would get better results with DC training as opposed to standard volume training if he was using steroids, not using steroids, or would that have no impact either way?
D: To be totally honest, anyone using steroids on any training routine known to man is going to advance forward faster than if they did it au natural. 


RH: Obviously Dave Henry is the most visible example of what can be done with DC Training. Can you give me a couple other specific examples of the types of gains your clients have made?
D: I have seen some pretty amazing things in my time, some things I dont even have an answer for (laughing). Ive seen a person have their bodyfat measured before and a year later where it was a little over 1% higher and in that time he had gained 52 lbs. Ive made numerour lightheavies into superheavies. Ive made numerous middleweights into heavyweights. I think alot of people are coming to realize with all the posts and photos online involving my methods, that the old thought of "you can only gain 8-10 lbs of lean mass a year" is complete utter bunk. I would venture to say that I can't remember a trainee of mine that has been with me for a whole year that has gained less than 15 lbs of lean tissue. I did have a trainee one time who came to me after an injury so he obviously lost some previous muscle mass, but I saw the before and after pictures with body fat percentage measured and 8 months later he had gained 67 lbs.and he was completely natural. To this day, that shocks me. Those are elite genetics though and for anybody reading this article, Im telling you straight out, there ain't a chance in hell I can repeat that with everyone. In my mind that was and is still virtually impossible. I have made many, many, people 30-50 lbs heavier in a years time but those people have to be absolutely meticulous and follow exactly what I want them to do--which is pretty much eating like a 300LBER, but cardioing like a guy who is 8-9% bodyfat and turning your body into a muscle building fat burning blast furnace. You pretty much get to a point in which your tricking your body into becoming muscularly larger.


RH: Obviously you don’t have to name names if you aren’t comfortable with doing so, but are there any other pro’s or top amateurs you are working with or have worked with as a trainer?
D: There is another pro besides Dave Henry but due to his sponser's contract rulings I don't mention him publicly. I also have trained INPA Natural Pro Travis Macduff. As far as top amateurs.....how much space do we have? Junior Nationals champ Ralph Garcia, top NPC/USA competitor Rob Lopez, Junior USA champion Jason Wojciechowski, 2nd place Junior USA Tom Whorley, top Junior USA competitor Josh Barnett, top USA and Junior National competitor Joey Mobareki, Junior USA competitor Jason Hamner, Junior USA/National competitor Chris Genkinger, NPC competitors Scott Stevenson, Robert Hopper, Joey Bonacia, Joey Mobareki, Stone Laszly, Ramey Benfield, Mike Piacentino, Jason Torres, and a whole slew of others including Canadian and European champions like Ivan Gasser (two time Swiss champion)

RH: Do you train anyone in person? Are you available as such, or do you prefer to do everything online and on the phone?
D:I used to train people in person. But training people is just a side job for me and I usually reject 70% of the people who contact me regarding training them.. Im very particular on who i want to train. They have to have the right, determined mind set, and its my way or no way. This is my reputation on the line and Im not going to screw with that reputation by taking someone on who isnt going to listen to me. I'll train a genetically gifted pro or I'll train someone with genetics like Woody Allen, it does not matter to me. I just need to feel that we will work well together, so I have an extensive questionairre everyone must fill out before I make my decision.


RH: One odd thing is that you don’t believe in doing any direct work for the traps. What’s your reasoning for that?
D:Name the 2 bodybuilders out of the 400 pros that have the most gigantic traps. Ronnie Coleman and Johnnie Jackson. Everyone and their brother is doing shrugs but why did those two former powerlifters join the bodybuilding ranks and have traps that stand up to their ears? Deadlifts. In my opinion there isn't a 225-275lb shrug on this planet that could ever equal the trap size you can accomplish by doing 300-650lb floor deadlifts and rack deadlifts. 

RH: Where do you stand on cardio? Do you believe everyone should do it year-round, that those trying to gain mass shouldn’t do it at all, or that it should never be done by bodybuilders?
D: I believe highly in cardio, almost universally. The problem is with most bodybuilders, thats the first thing they skip. The only people I believe should not be doing cardio are some severely ectomorphic people, with fast metabolisms and/or teenagers who could pretty much eat anything and not gain any appreciative bodyfat. I feel almost everyone else should do it to varying degrees according to that specific individual. Its very hard to give recommendations and cookie cutter that without knowing anything about the individual of course. One of the staples I've found through training people who had a difficult time gaining weight, was when I had them do cardio (walking on treadmill or around the neighborhood) first thing in the morning upon arising that the rest of the day they would be as hungry as a bull and would eat so much that they would finally gain muscular weight. Whereas they couldn't gain weight when they weren't doing cardio because their appetite was lacking. 

RH: I also understand that you don’t believe in the concept of ‘bulking up,’ correct?
D: I believe in the following Ron, I am trying to get people to put on as much muscle mass in the shortest amount of time possible. I don't believe ANYONE should become a fat pile of crap in that quest. I have people eating gross amounts of food up to a new level in size, but I shore up bodyfat gain by limiting carbs at times during the day, food combining, cardio, carb cuttoffs and using certain fat burning supplements like green tea, etc. My trainees most likely eat more food than people "bulking up" per se but I am adamant about not letting people use the "bulking up" excuse to become sumo wrestlers in the offseason.

RH: Do you believe in taking scheduled breaks or layoffs from training?
D: yes, my whole concept is based on "blasting" and "cruising". I have every trainee of mine "blast" for somewhere between 6-12 weeks all out and then I have them do a cruising phase which is maintenance training for 10-14 (sometimes 21 days) depending on how long their blast was. It has to be done. The people who try to go all out all year round with this are the ones who go into overtraining mode and eventually recede in gains.

RH: Should a bodybuilder stay on the DC style of training year-round, or do you recommend phases where they do something different, like higher volume or a routine that features more isolation exercises?
D:I think as long as they blast and cruise correctly (some obsessive compulsive bodybuilders refuse to do so) they can do DC style training year round 

RH: As Dave Henry put it, DC Training isn’t for everybody. What type of traits would you say an individual needs to possess to successfully follow it?
D:You have to be a bulldog, no doubt about it. And above all else you need to debrainwash yourself of the preconcieved notions that everyone in this sport has which come directly from being taught from an obsessive-compulsiveness viewpoint and reasoning. And I think you have to be a little bit crazy. If your 2 bolts short of a carwreck, DC training is for you jack!!!

RH: I doubt it’s possible to put a number on how many bodybuilders out there are using DC Training or have used it, but it does seem to be gaining momentum. Could you see a day when it becomes as widespread as standard volume training?
D:God I hope not, Im already overwhelmed and have too much on my plate currently. I had absolutely no idea of Dave Henry's following and fanbase until I started training him 2 years ago. Every time he does really well in shows my emails go thru the roof. He just got second in the Ironman Pro show and Im getting emails from Africa, Europe, all over the place about DC training. I had a priest contact me yesterday about "Dave Henry's training routine"...Amen


RH: Do you have any books or videos available on DC Training, or are any in the works?
D:I believe Dave Henry is doing a DC training video pretty soon so that will be available to the public in the future. I really should put a book out there for people to read but right now I have a rare disease that is keeping me from doing so called "being a slacker". In all seriousness my articles online are in the process of being copyrighted so Ill get some literature in book form out there to people as soon as I can free up some time. 

RH: You are also the owner of a supplement company, True Protein (www.trueprotein.com). I know from a friend of mine that it’s a little different from the average supplement company in a few ways, right?
D:We are very different. We will give the buyer the highest quality supplements known for the best prices they will find. We are able to do this by buying the highest tested proteins/supplements in large amounts to get the price we want and then packaging it to the consumer in food grade jugs or food grade storage bags (their choice). So where the buyer wins out is he isnt paying for the 5000 dollar per page advertising campaign, the fancy jug label or the fancy packaging. People walk into nutrition centers now and plop down 30 dollars for 2 LBS of Whey protein concentrate. Compare this with two pounds of a top tested whey protein concentrate from Trueprotein which is going to cost you about 8 dollars. All because your not paying for all the frills/advertising going with it. 
We allow people to custom design their own protein powders if they choose to do so. We have a specific part of our website that allows for this customization. Basically if you want it, we will make it for you. Alot of supplement companies will list the ingredients of their protein powder or supplements on their jug but they refuse to list the percentages of each component. Well that could mean you could be getting 98% of a very cheap lower quality protein, and 1% each of two high quality expensive proteins making up the rest, which really isnt fair to the consumer paying for it. We only offer the highest quality materials from all of the top manufacturers around the world, and we have the certificates of analysis to prove any and all of our products. If you tell us you want 60% of this and 20% of that and 20% of something else in your protien mix, be reassured thats exactly what your going to get.
Most of our customers understand and know what they are looking for, but if a customer is not comfortable or does not understand what would be best for them, we do have a few extremely well versed individuals on the True Protein team, that can help the novice up to the expert into offering them a better and more refined supplement for their needs and goals, all free of charge 7 days a week. We all started in fitness the same way, with most of us being bombarded with the marketed hype that many retail supplement products promise. Many would-be customers come to our website and become overwhelmed with the endless possibilities of supplement mixes, but we always encourage the novice to ask questions and to read through our unbiased information on our site to learn, after all it is your body. Ask our opinion on something and we will gladly give it to you. 

RH: Hopefully this interview will solve the mystery of the mysterious Dante and give a clear overview of what DC Training is all about. I thank you very much for speaking with me.
D:Us Massachusetts guys have to stick together Ron! thanks for the interview


**(SIDEBAR 
(please just list the exercise or exercises a client might use (since I know back gets two), and only indicate sets if it’s being done for straight sets rather than rest-pause)

****D:as said earlier any exercise that you can be progressive and safe on could be used but Ill list a short hypothetical sampling of what someone could do (after fully warming up thru progressive sets)

DC Training by bodypart

Chest:
incline smythe press (11-15rp)
hammer strength press (11-15rp)
decline barbell press (11-15rp)

Backwidth: 
front rack chins (11-20rp)
close grip pulldowns (11-15rp)
front pulldowns (11-15rp)

Backthickness: (back thickness exercises and quad exercises arent rest paused due to safety reasons of fatigue and loss of form)
deadlifts straight sets (6-9reps) + (9-12reps)
T-bar rows straight set (10-12 reps)
rack deadlifts (6-9reps) + (9-12reps)

Shoulders:
military presses (11-20rp)
hammer strength presses (11-15rp)
upright rows (11-20rp)

Quads: (quads are done again with no rest pause because of safety reasons, but after progressive warmups there is a heavy set and then what I call a "widowmaker set" for 20 reps with a still heavy, but lighter weight) 

free squats (6-10 rep straight set) 3-5 minute rest and then (20 rep widowmaker)
hack squats (as above)
leg press (as above)

Hamstrings:
lying leg curls (15-30rp)
seated leg curls (15-30rp)
sumo press leg press (pressing with heels only- straight set of 15-25 reps)

Biceps:
preacher curls (11-20rp)
barbell drag curls (11-20rp)
dumbell curls (11-20rp)

Forearms:
pinwheel curls (straight set 10-20 reps)
hammer curls (straight set 10-20 reps)
reverse grip one arm cable curls (straight set 10-20 reps)

Triceps:
reverse grip bench presses (11-20rp)
close grip bench presses (11-20rp)
EZ bar tricep extentions (15-30rp) (elbow safety)

Calves: (all calves are done with an enhanced negative, meaning up on big toe, 5 seconds lowering down to full stretch and then a brutal 10-15 seconds in the stretched position and then back up on the big toe again. It really separates the mice and the men--this is an all straight set)
leg press toe press (10-12 reps) 
hack squat toe press/sled (10-12 reps)
seated calf raises (10-12 reps)


----------



## RiR0

Team Skip Training protocol​TEAM SKIP Training Protocol (ARTICLE)​09-04-2012, 08:16 PM

What I am best known for in the Bodybuilding Industry is having an unorthodox approach to nutrition and training. I have always approached things with great cynicism because from an early age the accepted rules of training and nutrition just didn’t seem terribly logical. In fact, a lot of those so-called rules seemed stupid. It didn’t take long for me to come to the point where everything I heard and read I had to somehow test and see for myself whether it worked or not. It didn’t matter to me where I heard the information and how reputable the source. This is likely the reason that I am in the position I am today and why people value my opinions and methodology in the areas of training and nutrition.

Over the years I have battled with overtraining and this has forced me to take a closer look at how I could make sure that I was recovering and growing as efficiently as possible. I tend to have a relatively slow recovery rate compared to most everyone else around me. I think my seven-year-old daughter may have a better recovery ability than I do. My nutrition isn’t an issue because that is an area that I am very well versed in, as most of you know. I tend to sleep like a baby, and almost always have, so that isn’t an issue, either. My life is relatively low stress given that I don’t have financial problems or marital problems. I am in a very good place with business and my wife swears she is happily married after almost twenty years. Whether she is lying is up for debate but at least I believe her, so, that right there would keep my stress levels low. My point? I have no obvious reason for having a slow recovery ability so over the years I have basically accepted it.

That being said, I figured the next logical step was to put my training under the microscope and see if there were things that I could change or adjust that could help my recovery so that I could make better gains. I noticed that my shoulders constantly bothered me and have never really been very strong. I have also battled with minor injuries to my shoulders over the years, as well. In taking a closer look at my training it seemed that I might be overtraining my shoulders and arms and possibly undertraining chest and back as chest and back have always been my weakest areas. I seemed to be in a position that if I could find a way to train delts and arms less and chest and back more, I might have the answer. My legs have always been a strong body part so there was no need to change my leg training, at all. What I came up with has not only worked incredibly well to bring up my back and chest but my shoulders have made more progress in the last year and a half than they have in the last ten years. My arms, even though they were always a relative strong point, had inexplicably started to grow even more. What the hell was going on? I was right: I was over-training my arms and shoulders and under-training chest and back. It just took me ten years to figure it out.

With the typical training splits that have been popular for the last ten years or so, I have found that most people are overtraining delts and arms just as I was. Most tend to add more work when they feel the frustration of a body part not growing but when it comes to secondary muscle groups like delts and arms, more is not the answer most of the time, less is. With all of the heavy pressing for chest, the delts and triceps are getting fried with a lot of indirect work. And with all of the heavy pulling movements for back, the biceps and posterior delts are getting hammered, as well. Example: If you are doing a chest workout and then two days later a shoulder workout followed two more days later by another chest workout, it is almost impossible for your shoulders to recover. The never-ending cycle of overtraining perpetuates itself.

To combat the overtraining of the delts and arms, the structure of the training protocol that I use, looks like this:

Workout 1
Back/chest/traps

Workout 2
Calves/quads/hams/abs

Workout 3
Chest/Back/lowerback

Workout 4
Delts, tris, bis


Your workout sequence will look like this:

M – workout 1
W – workout 2
F – workout 3
M – workout 4
W – workout 2
F – workout 1
M – workout 3
W – workout 2
F – workout 4

REPEAT the cycle.

EDIT:
Another variation for the schedule is to use the 4 workouts in one week like this:
M - workout 1
T - workout 2
Th - workout 3
F - workout 4
Repeat the same schedule the following week.

This option allows for more frequency but you have to be able to recover incredibly well or this frequency is not going to work well for you. My recommendation is to start with the rotation (first option) and then after 6 weeks of 2 cycles, decide whether you want to increase frequency to see how you respond for another 6 weeks.



An additional issue that I have not ever truly wrapped my brain around is: How much volume is best? We know that Arnold did high volume work and guys like John Defendis were successful at using upwards of thirty sets for quads. And then on the other hand you have the Dorian Yates’ style of training or the Mentzer style or the DC Training style that are very low volume and every bit as successful as any of the higher volume protocols. So, which one style is right and how much volume is the best for growth? All of them.

The best training style will only be successful for so long before the body adapts and the gains slow or stop, altogether. Even if you respond really well to low volume training that does not mean that you should not do higher volume training or that you won’t respond to it. I highly recommend that everyone train through different levels of volume. Last year I added the “progressive volume” approach to my training and that of my clients and the results have been very, very good. In fact, my clients are raving about it.

The Progressive Volume approach looks like this:

The cycle takes 3 weeks to complete so you will plan to blast your training for 6 weeks so that you get 2 full cycles and then take a cruise or deload week where you rest the entire week from weight training to maximize recovery.

Week 1 and 2 - Start with 2 working sets per exercise.
Week 3 and 4 - Start with 3 working sets per exercise.
Week 5 and 6 - Start with 4 working sets per exercise.

Reps on all weeks are 8-12 for upper body and 10-15 for lower body but I don't believe that rep ranges matter all that much. I do believe in mixing up rep ranges as much as possible for maximum results and keeping the body off balance.

Sample Exercise Setup:
Chest – 3 exercises, 1 incline, 1 flat and 1 decline
Back – 4 exercises, 1 wide chin up or latt pull, 1 row, 1 pulley or machine row, Deads or pullovers (alternate between these two)
Delts – 3 exercises, overhead press, side laterals, bent laterals
Triceps – 3 exercises, overhead tricep extension with bar or dumbbell, cable pressdown, machine dip
Biceps – 3 exercises, preacher curl, barbell or dumbbell curl, cable curl
Quads – 3 exercises, press of some kind, extension, hack or press or squat of some kind
Hams – 1 exercise, leg curl
Calves – 3 exercises, standing calf raise, bent lower back calf raise (like donkey calf raises where your upper body and lower body are in an “L” shape), seated calf raises
Abs- 3 exercises, weighted machine crunch, hanging leg lifts, cable reverse crunches
Traps – 1 exercise, shrugs

It is important to note that you do not have to increase the volume from week to week unless you feel you need it or you can handle the increased volume. It is there to offer you the opportunity to increase it if you need it but it is not a requirement. If you are getting very sore from the current volume of two sets per exercise, stay with that volume.

These days it seems everything has been done and no style of training has not been invented or reinvented. My training protocol is not at all a different workout style, if you think about it. All this really is, is a protocol that maximizes recovery so that the delts and arms aren’t overtrained by using a volume schedule that has you working across the entire spectrum of low volume to high volume over a 6 week blast phase . The idea is to maximize recovery because that translates into muscle gains and less chance for injury. If you are struggling with delt and arm progress then I recommend giving my training protocol a shot. The worst that will happen is you won’t grow. And if you weren’t growing to begin with, it would seem that you have nothing to lose.


Skip


----------



## RiR0

Mark Dugdale My Years With HIT


----------



## RiR0




----------



## RiR0




----------



## RiR0

Really great article on delt training by Paul Carter









						Stubborn Delts: The High Tension Solution
					

Got puny shoulders? Here's why, plus four smart exercises to get them growing.




					www.t-nation.com


----------



## RiR0

Why Barbells Mostly Suck for Building Muscle
					

Expert coach and seasoned fitness writer Paul Carter explains why barbells aren't usually the best tool for building muscle.




					chestmagazine.com
				





Why Barbells Mostly Suck for Building Muscle 
By: Paul Carter


For decades there’s been this battle about how slinging around barbells is superior at building muscle than using pansy ass machines.  

The clichés are endless.

“Just use both”.

“Well, machines have their place but if you really wanna get big and strong, well you gotta pick up some heavy ass barbells.”

“Ronnie Coleman…”

Ok right there, that’s where you lose the argument all by itself.  When you try to use Ronnie Coleman as the basis for something working.  Using Ronnie Coleman is like the physique version of Godwin’s law.  Once you use “Ronnie did it…” you just lost the argument.  

I want to be clear here that we’re talking about getting bricked up, and not building maximal strength in the big three.  I have to state that because as soon as you start talking about this topic some troglodyte poster child for lifting mental poverty will show up with zero reading comprehension and immediately start vomiting about building maximal strength.  Usually with the big three because after all, those are the only barbell lifts that exist.  

That’s sarcasm in case that’s not a second language for you.  

Believe it or not, barbells have a lot of significant limitations when it comes to training purely for hypertrophy.  And if I’m being more logical the best way to phrase it is that barbells are really sub-optimal for good hypertrophy programs than dumbbells, cables, and machines.

Machines, especially well-designed ones, come with far fewer limitations and are much better choices for building some sweet ass assless chaps muscle mass.

Why sweet ass assless chaps muscle mass?  I have no idea, I literally just thought it sounded funny in my head when I was writing it.

Let’s move on, shall we?

*Stability/Bracing*​Have you ever heard a bro-dude talmbout lifting weights to get swole and he’ll bring up something about how you can’t use some machine because “it takes the stabilizers out, dawg.  You can’t get swole that way, bro.”

Have you ever asked this person exactly what stabilizers they are referring to?  

100 out of 100 times they won’t be able to answer with anything that makes any sense.

For example, if you bench press then the anterior serratus needs to stabilize the scapula in the frontal plane during the concentric.  And the rhomboids and traps work to stabilize the shoulder during the eccentric, while the lats work to stabilize the humerus and the biceps the elbow, etc so forth and so on.

If you do chest press on a machine then what actually happens?  You guessed it.  

Those stabilizing muscles simply lay down and tell the nervous system “just let the machine get it!”

Then the machine does it all by itself and boom, no muscles are even trained.

Of course, that’s not actually what happens.  Because your body really doesn’t work that way.  

What happens in both situations is that your nervous system actually understands joint movement, and knows the amount of force needed to be produced by the muscles moving those joints.  Being on a machine doesn’t mean that the stabilizing muscles do no work.  It means that the working muscles have more stability via the machine itself, and therefore can produce more force on that stable joint.  

I want to repeat this using different words because I’ve heard so many ding-dong gym bros repeat the nonsense about how machines are inferior to barbells due to the fact that it takes away the “stabilizer muscles”.  

Having more stability in an exercise, especially if that stability is provided by the actual machine, is BETTER than having to use your body to provide the stability itself.

When the stability is high, then there’s less input by the antagonist muscle groups to that movement, and the muscle you’re working can produce more force off of a stable joint. 

When stability is low, antagonist muscle activation is higher, and this downregulates the agonist muscle’s ability to produce force because the joint is in a less stable position and they are trying to create stability.

This makes more sense when you use examples like a bosu ball or hurricane bar to bench press with.  However even something as standard as a barbell squat is less optimal than a Pendulum squat or a good hack squat because if you’re trying to train the quads for example, once you start to fatigue in a standard squat, you’re much more likely to change the motor pattern of the squat, in order to allow yourself to compensate with other (non-fatigued) musculature.  Making it a less effective quad movement.

*Resistance Profiles*​Unless you reverse band or band a barbell in a movement, it’s always going to have a limited resistance profile where it’ll be heaviest in some movements where we are literally in the weakest positions, and offer up less resistance where we are strong(er).

For example, in a barbell row as we pull and the muscles of the back shorten and lose the ability to produce force, the resistance profile of that exercise is ascending.  Meaning, the barbell row is the hardest where we are the weakest.  Ideally, we’d want it to be heaviest where we are stronger and in a longer muscle length, and then have the resistance drop off where we are weakest.  

But dude to gravity, that just doesn’t happen.

Now to be fair, there’s lots of machines that have crappy resistance profiles as well.  But most machines are made in order to try and match the average strength curve.  But even if not, there’s often ways to manipulate your setup on a machine in order to get an optimal resistance profile in contrast to what you’re getting with a barbell.  

Does this mean that we always need a perfect resistance profile for every movements?

Absolutely not.  In fact, there’s a significant amount of research showing that different resistance profiles have different effects on regional hypertrophy. Meaning that, how you perform the movement and where it’s being stressed the most in said movement, is going to have a direct effect on what region of the muscle fibers do the most work and get the most tension.

So a variety of resistance profiles are a good thing, but barbell tend to offer up severe limitations in this area.

*Locks the joints into specific positions*​And lastly (though I could make many more of these points), a barbell locks the joints into a specific position, and well, there’s just no room to maneuver.  

This is a big hindrance for things like pressing and pulling where with more optimal hypertrophy movements we want more arcing motions or want different hand positions in order to put those joints into a more optimal position to target certain tissue.

The pecs for example do humeral adduction.  As the pecs shorten they want to bring the hand and arm to the centerline of the body.  With a barbell it gives you a big “FU man, you’re locked onto me like a tick in the Mississippi summer”.  

Technically humeral adduction still happens with a barbell but it’s massively limited due to the hands being locked onto the bar in whatever position they are in.  With a cable or dumbbell or pec-deck, it allows humeral adduction to occur as the pecs shorten.  This is what we want out of good hypertrophy movements.  

With a shoulder press you cannot get the anterior deltoids into a good lengthened position or allow the shoulder to move into a natural pattern of flexion and adduction as the delts shorten.  With a barbell overhead press, you’re training the actual press itself since what it does is involve a lot of muscles.

And that’s another thing and maybe even the main thing.  Barbell movements tend to work a lot of different muscles at one time, and that literally isn’t what we want when we’re trying to grow musculature.

We want to create a concentrated degree of tension on the tissue we’re trying to grow, rather than spreading it around to lots of different areas, without maximizing tension in any one place.

*So what movements do you suggest?*​Well with a barbell the glute bridge and romanian deadlift are still good selections to use with it.  But outside of that it starts to get rather slim.  

Let’s look at what are better options for most muscle groups.

Quads​Hack Squats

Leg Press (feet low)

Hamstrings​Stiff Legged Deadlifts

Leg Curls

Glutes​RDL’s (there’s a barbell)

45 degree glute raises

Step-Ups

Chest​Converging chest press machines

Dumbbell presses

Back​Proper lat pulldowns and lat rows

Neutral grip chest supported rows 

Biceps​Cable curls of various kinds

Dumbbell curls

Triceps​Cross body extensions

Overhead Triceps Extensions

Shoulders​Y-Raises

Rear Delt Rows

*What’s the take away?*​This isn’t an all-encompassing list but you could literally use the movements on this list and build out a very efficient training program for hypertrophy.  

And that means outside of some occasional barbell RDL’s you’d never have to strap yourself into a barbell and repeat dumb phrases about “big compounds are what build the mass” and other such gems.

More importantly, it’s also important to understand that a high degree of strength can and still will be built with good hypertrophy training.  After all, progressive overload is how we measure if a training program is working, and that means beating previous training session performances via more load or reps performance with the same load.

But none of this requires barbells.


----------



## RiR0

Glycemic Index: 6 reasons why it is practically useless - Hypertroph
					

Making food choices based on glycemic index (GI) is a common health advice, but is it even practically relevant? Or worse, is it a wrong dietary approach? Find out why GI is useless and what should really dictate your food choices!




					hypertroph.com


----------



## RiR0

Mechanical tension.
Calisthenics are shit for growth


----------



## RiR0

Mechanical tension


----------



## Methyl mike

RiR0 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growth Principles for Beginners - By Big A - Synthetek
> 
> 
> This is the excerpt... where does this appear
> 
> 
> 
> synthetek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growth Principles for Beginners
> 
> 
> This is a general guide for beginning and intermediate bodybuilders that don’t know the principles behind muscle growth yet or are not happy with the results that they are currently getting.
> 
> We will go through training, diet and gear. I will tell you the principles behind everything that I recommend for you to do, so you can understand why certain things happen, so in the future you can fix problems yourself. Bodybuilding is a very simple and logical endeavour. Everything that you do has to be logical. Only logical actions will give you results. Every time that you come across a new principle, always ask yourself it it makes logical sense. If it does not, dump it!
> 
> TRAINING
> 
> Why does a muscle grow? Because it has to adapt. When does it have to adapt? When you expose it to something that it has not done before. When is something that it has not done before? When the muscle is taxed 100%. That’s 100% effort. What’s 100% effort? When you train to 100% PHYSICAL, not mental failure. So, to make the muscle grow, you have to train with 100% effort otherwise, the muscle will not adapt/grow. Now, using the above logic, for a set to be beneficial to your growth, it needs to be 100% effort. So, a 100% effort set of an exercise, will make you grow. Then, what is the point to do a second set of that exercise? You cannot go more than 100%. The muscle already has been taxed by 100% from the first set, so why should you do a second one? You will just eat into your recovery ability. So, you should only do one set to failure per exercise. Later on, I will describe the training program and how exercises and warm-ups are involved.
> 
> A muscle will not grow until it’s recovered. The muscle will not begin to recover until the nervous system is recovered. It takes roughly 24hours for the nervous system to recover from a workout. Only then will the muscle begin to recover and grow. So, you should never train 2 days in a row. Even if you train different bodyparts, you still use the same nervous system. You train 2 days in a row, your nervous system recovers, but by the time the muscles begin to, you train again, so the body has to concentrate again on recovering the nervous system. A training frequency of 3 days per week (Mon, Wed, Fri) is more than enough. Numerous pros, including myself, train like this offseason for maximum growth. Even if you use streroids, you still have to train like this. steroids increase your recovery ability, but they also make you stronger at a quicker rate. The extra strength will give you the ability to train harder/tear more muscle tissue, so you will need the extra recovery that the steroids will give you.
> The following is a great training program that I
> recommend:
> 
> Mon – Chest, Shoulders, Triceps
> * Incline press – warm-up sets, 1 work set
> * Flat flyes – 1 work set
> * Millitary press – 1 warm-up, 1 work set
> * Lateral flyes – 1 work set
> * Rear delt machine – 1 work set
> * Tricep pushdowns – 1 warm-up, 1 work set
> * Lying tricep extensions – 1 work-set
> 
> Wed – Quads, Hams, Calves
> * Squats – warm-ups, 1 work set
> * Leg press – work set
> * Leg extension – work set
> * Leg curl – warm-up, work set
> * Stiff leg deadlift – work set
> * Standing calf raise – work set
> 
> Fri – Abs, Back, Bis
> * Rope crunches – warm up, work set
> * Lat pull down – warm-ups, work set
> * Deadlift – warm-up, work set
> * Bent-over rows – work set
> * Shrugs – work set
> * Standing BB curls – warm up, work set
> * Concentration curl – work set
> 
> You do a lot of warm-ups for your first exercise of the day. You do one warm-up for the first exercise of each bodypart, only to optimise the firing of the neuropathways.
> 
> Let’s use chest as an example – if for example your max (work set) in the incline press is 3 plates, then you do 2 warm-ups with the bar, 2 warm-ups with one plate, 1 warm-up with 2 plates and then your work set with 3 plates. The work set is a set where you fail at about 6 reps. Every workout, you have to do more reps or increase the weight in that work set (remember, the muscle has to do something that it has not done before). So if one work out you fail with 6 reps, the following nothing less than 7. When you reach 8 reps, the following workout you should do (increase) a weight where you can do minimum 4 reps. Then increase your reps again every workout until you reach 8 again, and so on. Each rep has a tempo of 2-1-1. That is 2 seconds in the negative, one second in the contraction and 1 second in the positive.
> Then, after you fail in the incline press, you move straight to flat flyes. You do not need a warmp now because your chest is more than warm after you failed on presses.
> 
> And that’s it for chest. The basic routine stays the same. If you want variety, small changes as using DB’s instead of BB or doing flat presse and incline flyes for example, is mor ethan enough variety to keep the muscle ‘confused’.
> 
> DIET
> 
> VERY simple. Very important that you try to get as close to 500g of protein per day. Easiest way to do that is to have a whey protein shake in water with every meal. Fats and carbs don’t matter. Calories don’t count, macro nutrients (protein, fat, carb) do.
> 
> If you get to add fat on, just cut out the fats and keep your carbs bellow 300g/day. That’s all it is! Very simple, but hard to stick to, so not many people get results. On gear, the more protein you eat, the more you grow. Is as simple as that. Gear maximises protein synthesis.
> 
> GEAR
> 
> You need a testosterone base. 750mg/week is plenty. You need an anabolic – deca or Eq at 400mg/week is plenty. You need for optimum growth, a good oral like d-bol at 30mg/d or A-50 50mg/d.
> 
> You use the test and the anabolic non stop. The oral is 4 weeks on 4 weeks off. Every 6th week (the half way point between the off oral period – so 2 weeks after you finish the oral) you have a blood test. If the blood test is OK, then you can begin your next 4 weeks on oral. There is no reason for you to come off. The only 2 reasons are health or your receptors are saturated. If the regular blood test is OK, your health is OK. If you are still making progress, your receptors are OK. Coming off, will just sabotage your gains. That’s why I do not believe in set time frames for cycles. Listen to your body. When you use the oral, you need to use all the liver aids available – Synthergine, milk thistle, L-methionine, liv-52, etc. Of course you cannot drink or do rec drugs during that time. Using these precautions, your blood tests will be OK.
> 
> You also need to use an anti estrogen like Nolvadex at 10mg/d throughout the whole time. Also, you have a choice between HCG every 4 weeks at 5000IU or Clomid at 50mg EOD. These will make sure that your balls will stay at a decent size and they will not forget how to function.
> 
> The blood tests that you need are: full blood count, liver and kidney function tests, FSH, LH, TSH, cholesterol.
> 
> If the Total protein test in the liver tests is high, that is because of your diet. You need to keep an eye on the Billirubin and Urea test results. Your FSH and LH will be suppressed – that’s normal because of the gear. If the TSH is low, add 20mcg/d T3. If the kidney function is off, then drink more. protein stresses the kidneys, so you need more fluids.
> 
> When you eventually come off the gear, you make sure that you are off the orals. Then cut out the anabolic over 2 weeks. Then the testosterone over 3 weeks. One week after that, you need to add primo tabs or anavar (oxandrin) for 3 weeks. That will ensure that you will keep your gains.
> 
> Ideally do a gainkeeper’s formula that is outlined in another article.
> 
> These are the basic principles behind muscle growth. You do the above you will GROW, no matter what.


Great post we need many more of these


----------



## RiR0

Methyl mike said:


> Great post we need many more of these


Thanks buddy. I’m trying to fill it with information I wish I had when I first started.


----------



## RiR0




----------



## RiR0

This is an awesome movement for chest
Incline Cable scoop fly


----------



## RiR0

Mega Feature: Layne Norton Training Series + Full Power/Hypertrophy Routine (Updated 2011) | SimplyShredded.com
					

Mega Feature: Layne Norton Training Series + Full Power/Hypertrophy Routine (Updated 2011)



					simplyshredded.com
				



PHAT by Layne Norton


Heres one of the few higher volume routines I’d ever recommend. I got a lot of this one when I did it years ago
Day 1: Upper Body Power Day​
Pulling Power Movement: Bent over or Pendlay rows
3 sets of 3-5 reps
Assistance Pulling movement: Weighted Pull ups
2 sets of 6-10 reps
Auxiliary Pulling movement: Rack chins
2 sets of 6-10 reps
Pressing Power Movement: Flat dumbbell presses
3 sets of 3-5 reps
Assistance pressing movement: Weighted dips
2 sets of 6-10 reps
Assistance pressing movement: Seated dumbbell shoulder presses
3 sets of 6-10 reps
Auxiliary curling movement: Cambered bar curls
3 sets of 6-10 reps
Auxiliary extension movement: Skull crushers
3 sets of 6-10 reps
Day 2: Lower Body Power Day​
Pressing Power Movement: Squats
3 sets of 3-5 reps
Assistance pressing movement: Hack Squats
2 sets of 6-10 reps
Assistance extension movement: Leg extensions
2 sets of 6-10 reps
Assistance pulling movement: Stiff legged deadlifts
3 sets of 5-8 reps
Assistance pulling/curling movement: Glute ham raises or lying leg curls
2 sets of 6-10 reps
Auxiliary calf movement: Standing calf raise
3 sets of 6-10 reps
Auxiliary calf movement: Seated calf raise
2 sets of 6-10 reps
Day 3: Rest​Day 4: Back and Shoulders Hypertrophy Day​
Pulling Power Exercise speed work: Bent over or Pendlay rows
6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max
Hypertrophy pulling movement: Rack chins
3 sets of 8-12 reps
Hypertrophy pulling movement: Seated cable row
3 sets of 8-12 reps
Hypertrophy pulling movement: Dumbbell rows or shrugs bracing upper body against an incline bench
2 sets of 12-15 reps
Hypertrophy pulling movement: Close grip pulldowns
2 sets of 15-20 reps
Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Seated dumbbell presses
3 sets of 8-12 reps
Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Upright rows
2 sets of 12-15 reps
Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Side lateral raises with dumbbells or cables
3 sets of 12-20 reps
Day 5: Lower Body Hypertrophy Day​
Lower Body Power Exercise speed work: Squats
6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max
Hypertrophy pressing movement: Hack squats
3 sets of 8-12 reps
Hypertrophy pressing movement: Leg presses
2 sets of 12-15 reps
Hypertrophy extension movement: Leg extensions
3 sets of 15-20 reps
Hypertrophy pulling movement: Romanian deadlifts
3 sets of 8-12 reps
Hypertrophy curling movement: Lying leg curls
2 sets of 12-15 reps
Hypertrophy curling movement: Seated leg curls
2 sets of 15-20 reps
Hypertrophy calf movement: Donkey calf raises
4 sets of 10-15 reps
Hypertrophy calf movement: Seated calf raises
3 sets of 15-20 reps
Day 6: Chest and Arms Hypertrophy Day​
Pressing Power Exercise speed work: Flat dumbbell presses
6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max
Hypertrophy pressing movement: Incline dumbbell presses
3 sets of 8-12 reps
Hypertrophy pressing movement: Hammer strength chest press
3 sets of 12-15 reps
Hypertrophy fly movement: Incline cable flyes
2 sets of 15-20 reps
Hypertrophy curling exercise: Cambered bar preacher curls
3 sets of 8-12 reps
Hypertrophy curling exercise: Dumbbell concentration curls
2 sets of 12-15 reps
Hypertrophy curling exercise: Spider curls bracing upper body against an incline bench
2 sets of 15-20 reps
Hypertrophy extension exercise: Seated tricep extension with cambered bar
3 sets of 8-12 reps
Hypertrophy extension exercise: Cable pressdowns with rope attachment
2 sets of 12-15 reps
Hypertrophy extension exercise: Cable kickbacks
2 sets of 15-20 reps
Day 7: Rest​


----------



## RiR0

Push/pull/legs originally posted by @Seeker 


Day one push: intensity:
Chest/tris front delts:
Incline bench press.
Machine chest press.
Weighted dips.
3 sets 6-8 reps.

Close grip floor press:
Tricep push downs:
3 sets, 8-10 Reps.


OHP: 3 sets: 6 to 8 reps.

Day 2 pull: back/bis/side delts: intensity
Barbell bent over rows:
Lat pull-downs:
Cable rows:
3 sets, 6-8 reps
Barbell curls: 3 sets, 6-8 reps.
Dumbell crossovers: 3 sets, 6-8 reps.

Legs: intensity

Squats: 3 sets, 6-8 reps
Hack squats, 3 sets, 6-8 reps
Rdl's 3 sets 6-8 reps
All exercises using heavy weight just short of failure on last rep.

Rest:

Push: chest/tris/ front delts, volume

Incline dumbell press: 4 sets 12 reps
Flat dumbell press: 4 sets 12 reps
Cable cross overs: 4 sets 15 reps.

Skull crushers: 4 sets, 15 reps.
Rope behind head: 4 sets, 15 reps
Dumbell shoulder press, 4 sets, 15 reps

Back/ bis volume

One arm dumbell rows: 4 sets, 15 reps each
Machine rows, 4 sets, 15 reps,
Back extensions. 4 sets 15 reps

Seated dumbell curls, 3 sets 15 reps,
Standing rope curls, 3 sets 15 reps

Cable cross overs: 4 sets 15 reps

Legs: volume
Lunges, 4 sets 15 reps
Leg extensions, 4 sets 20 reps
Leg curls, 4 sets, 15 reps.
All sets basically to failure using moderate weight.

Abs and calves i would do sporadically but i would get them in.


----------



## Send0

RiR0 said:


> Push/pull/legs originally posted by @Swiper.
> 
> 
> Day one push: intensity:
> Chest/tris front delts:
> Incline bench press.
> Machine chest press.
> Weighted dips.
> 3 sets 6-8 reps.
> 
> Close grip floor press:
> Tricep push downs:
> 3 sets, 8-10 Reps.
> 
> 
> OHP: 3 sets: 6 to 8 reps.
> 
> Day 2 pull: back/bis/side delts: intensity
> Barbell bent over rows:
> Lat pull-downs:
> Cable rows:
> 3 sets, 6-8 reps
> Barbell curls: 3 sets, 6-8 reps.
> Dumbell crossovers: 3 sets, 6-8 reps.
> 
> Legs: intensity
> 
> Squats: 3 sets, 6-8 reps
> Hack squats, 3 sets, 6-8 reps
> Rdl's 3 sets 6-8 reps
> All exercises using heavy weight just short of failure on last rep.
> 
> Rest:
> 
> Push: chest/tris/ front delts, volume
> 
> Incline dumbell press: 4 sets 12 reps
> Flat dumbell press: 4 sets 12 reps
> Cable cross overs: 4 sets 15 reps.
> 
> Skull crushers: 4 sets, 15 reps.
> Rope behind head: 4 sets, 15 reps
> Dumbell shoulder press, 4 sets, 15 reps
> 
> Back/ bis volume
> 
> One arm dumbell rows: 4 sets, 15 reps each
> Machine rows, 4 sets, 15 reps,
> Back extensions. 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> Seated dumbell curls, 3 sets 15 reps,
> Standing rope curls, 3 sets 15 reps
> 
> Cable cross overs: 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> Legs: volume
> Lunges, 4 sets 15 reps
> Leg extensions, 4 sets 20 reps
> Leg curls, 4 sets, 15 reps.
> All sets basically to failure using moderate weight.
> 
> Abs and calves i would do sporadically but i would get them in.


Seeker posted it actually. I've corrected your tag 😁


----------



## RiR0

Send0 said:


> Seeker posted it actually. I've corrected your tag


Thanks buddy.


----------



## RiR0

Here’s a higher volume routine that worked really well for me.











						The PHAT Workout: Build Mass & Strength - Online Personal Trainer & Diet and Nutrition Coaching
					

Lookingfor a workout to build both muscle size and strength? Check out the PHAT workout routine, a 5 day weekly routine to pack on muscle and build strength




					advancedbodymetrics.com
				





Layne Nortons Phat program 

Day 1	Upper Power
Exercise	Sets x Reps
Bench Press	3 x 3-5
Weighted Pull Ups	2 x 6-10
Horizontal Row	2 x 6-10
Weighted Dips	2 x 6-10
Pendlay Rows	3 x 3-5
Dumbbell Shoulder Press	3 x 6-10
Cambered Bar Curls	3 x 6-10
Dumbbell Skull Crushers	3 x 6-10

Day 2	Lower Power
Exercise	Sets x Reps
Squats	3 x 3-5
Hack Squats	2 x 6-10
Leg Extensions	2 x 6-10
Stiff Legged Deadlifts	3 x 5-8
Leg Curls	2 x 6-10
Standing Calf Raise	3 x 6-10
Seated Calf Raise	2 x 6-10

Day 4	Back & Shoulders Hypertrophy
Exercise	Sets x Reps
Pendlay Rows	6 x 3
Horizontal Row	3 x 8-12
Seated Cable Row	3 x 8-12
Braced Dumbbell Rows	2 x 12-15
Close Grip Pulldowns	2 x 6-10
Dumbbell Shoulder Press	3 x 8-12
Upright Rows	2 x 12-15
DB Side Lateral Raises	3 x 12-20

Day 5	Legs Hypertrophy
Exercise	Sets x Reps
Squats
6 x 3
Leg Press	3 x 12-20
Leg Extensions	3 x 12-15
Romanian Deadlift	3 x 8-12
Lying Leg Curls	2 x 12-15
Seated Leg Curls	2 x 12-15
Donkey Calf Raises	4 x 12-15
Seated Calf Raises	3 x 12-20

Day 6	Chest & Arms Hypertrophy
Exercise	Sets x Reps
Dumbbell Press	6 x 3
Incline Dumbbell Press	3 x 8-12
Incline Chest Press	3 x 12-15
Incline Cable Flys	2 x 15-20
Preacher Curls	3 x 8-12
DB Concentration Curls	2 x 12-15
Spider Curls	2 x 15-20
Cambered Bar Tricep Extension	3 x 8-12
Cable Press downs w/ Rope
2 x 12-15


----------



## RiR0

Phil Hernon Training | PDF | Shoulder | Elbow
					

Phil Hernon Training Tips and Ideas




					www.scribd.com


----------



## RiR0

Instagram
					






					www.instagram.com
				




How many sets rep and exercises per muscle to grow?


----------



## RiR0

DC 3 way split by Dante Trudel 

Sunday: chest 3-4 exercises (and you work one key exercise on shoulders or triceps on this day if those bodyparts are weak)

Monday: Biceps 2 exercises, Forearms 1 exercise, abs 1 exercise, rear delts 1 exercise, calves 1 exercise (and you work one exercise for back only if you have a serious weakness there)

Tuesday: hams 2 exercises quads 2-3 exercises

Wenesday: off
Thursday: shoulders 3 exercises triceps 3 exercises (and you work one exercise for chest if your chest is a weak bodypart)

Friday: Back width 2 exercises and Back thickness 2 exercises, calves 1 exercise, abs 1 exercise (and you work one exercise for biceps if thats a weak bodypart)

Saturday off.

In the above scenario if someone had weak arms (biceps and triceps sucked) his chest day and back days would look like this

first chest exercise progressive warmups to all out set rest paused
second chest exercise progressive warmups to all out set rest paused
third chest exercise progressive warmups to all out straight set
Maybe forth chest exercise progressive warmups to all out straight set
then because he has weak triceps he would bomb away on a key tricep exercise..lets say assisted dips machine for 25 reps rest paused after warmups

Monday would look like this because his back isnt weak
Biceps 2-3 exercises one or two restpaused in there with the other straight setted Forearms (some sort of reverse curl straight set)
abs one exercise
rear delts one exercise rest paused or straight setted
calves one exercise
no back because his back isnt weak

Tuesday: hams quads (2 exercises for hams one being rest paused), (3 exercises for quads..very hard to rest pause quads)

Wenesday: off


Thursday: shoulders 3 exercises triceps 3 exercises (and you work one exercise for chest if your chest is a weak bodypart)

Friday: Back width 2 exercises and Back thickness 2 exercises, calves 1 exercise, abs 1 exercise (and you work one exercise for biceps if thats a weak bodypart)

Saturday off.

In the above scenario if someone had weak arms (biceps and triceps sucked) his chest day and back days would look like this

first chest exercise progressive warmups to all out set rest paused
second chest exercise progressive warmups to all out set rest paused
third chest exercise progressive warmups to all out straight set
Maybe forth chest exercise progressive warmups to all out straight set
then because he has weak triceps he would bomb away on a key tricep exercise..lets say assisted dips machine for 25 reps rest paused after warmups



Monday would look like this because his back isnt weak
Biceps 2-3 exercises one or two restpaused in there with the other straight setted Forearms (some sort of reverse curl straight set)
abs one exercise
rear delts one exercise rest paused or straight setted
calves one exercise
no back because his back isnt weak

Tuesday: hams quads (2 exercises for hams one being rest paused), (3 exercises for quads..very hard to rest pause quads)

Wenesday: off
Thursday: shoulders (3 exercises a couple of them rest paused) triceps (3 exercises a couple of them rest paused) no chest because chest isnt a weak bodypart for him

Friday: Back width and Back thickness (4 exercises 2 for back width and 2 for back thickness...the back width ones are rest paused (and because his biceps are a weak bodypart he hits a very key exercise at the end of his back workout for biceps that is rest paused after warmups)...and abs and calves one exercise each

Saturday off.

short workouts..heavy slag iron for reps...bodyparts that are weak are hit 2x a week


----------



## TomJ

All good shit @RiR0 
I've read a couple of these before but had forgotten about them. All good, solid information. 

Gonna start just pointing people to this thread that are trying to get more serious about their training. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0

TomJ said:


> All good shit @RiR0
> I've read a couple of these before but had forgotten about them. All good, solid information.
> 
> Gonna start just pointing people to this thread that are trying to get more serious about their training.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. 
I really wanted to have a really useful contribution to the community


----------



## Send0

RiR0 said:


> Thanks buddy.
> I really wanted to have a really useful contribution to the community


Well you are succeeding at that! It's been very helpful between this thread, all the help you give newbies, and other threads you participate in.

Thanks man, I love people who put out quality content for the community to consume.


----------



## RiR0

Send0 said:


> Well you are succeeding at that! It's been very helpful between this thread, all the help you give newbies, and other threads you participate in.
> 
> Thanks man, I love people who put out quality content for the community to consume.


Thanks buddy. This means a lot. I appreciate it.


----------



## RiR0

Justin Harris dc training dvd


----------



## RiR0

https://www.intensemuscle.com/forum/main-forums/the-dogg-pound/pound-puppy-forum/1615625-dc-2-way-in-2021
		



DC 2 way split posted by Contra on intense muscle 

Hi everyone so I'll try to keep my description short and then get to it. I want this post to be mainly about basic DC 2 way and things that could be done (AFTER and just after having run the basic outline for a period of time) while still following the rules (so to speak) as set by Dante.

As we all know, Dante got burnt out talking about basic DC for obvious reasons and probably because it was bastardized so often and so much. Also I think it's important to highlight that what Dante has explained since coming back from the shadows on instagram a few years ago and now with the youtube series is for ADVANCED GUYS, and I mean the advanced within the advanced kind of advanced lol. So to all of us that have ran the basic setup in a strict fashion and are still chasing for true size, I think we should stick to the basics.

In my case I have below average genetics...hell, when I came out of high school I weighed 128 lbs and the first time I had a gym membership I was around 130 lbs with like 22% bodyfat. I'm 28 years old now and currently I'm 4.5 weeks post show, my first one ever and I did it at the max limit of the lightweight division at 5'10. Still far from what I want to achieve but I'll take it with what I have as my genetics. For reference, when I worked with Andrew Berry (who happened to be trained by Dante in 06 or so) he told me "man you have poor genetics, you have to do everything 100% perfect to make progress", I don't work with him anymore but those words sticked to me.

Anyways I did my research starting in 2017 in this forum and took endless amount of notes from the stickies, from Dante, Scott, Dante's trainees and whenever I wanted to find out if something else is possible within DC ground rules or a specific situation I'd go to google and type something like "dc calves rest pause site:www.intensemuscle.com" and would only get results from THIS forum and usually find what I'm looking for, so I encourage everyone that has doubts or questions to do that. I also happened to save in 2018 a file from a site that was taken down, which is a full 2 way split routine with all three rotations written by Dante including TONS of notes from him, this was shared by one of Dante's trainees in 06' I believe...he identfied himself as Goonlifter.

I did DC from november 2018 until november 2020, of course with ups and downs (life happened) and then lockdown but still it helped me get to the stage for the first time and completely changed my body composition. Something I would do different though...have more mental maturity next time I run it (which I will later on) as in the later stages I found a new level of intensity and focus which I thought I had at that moment. I'm currently running my third week of fortitude training and enjoying it very much, I'll run it for the rest of the off season which is going to be long and also because I'm not the kind of guy to jump from one training split to another but I know that I will alternate with the 2 way split later down the road because it's just part of my nature.

2 way or 3 way split:

Another thing for guys that think they're advanced and wanting to switch to the 3 way split....I tried the 3 way split shortly after gyms reopened over here during lockdown mainly for two reasons:

1. Gyms had a training time limit of 1 hour only so it was more convenient

2. Later on when the time limit was removed I was in contest prep so my coach and I wanted me to have an extra day of activity (4 days a week)

However my progress rate slowed down and my quad development took a hit as well. I thought it was going to give me a boost but basicaly I discovered what has been said on here since forever...gains are faster on the basic 2 way.

Now onto the meat and potatoes:

Now I would like to share different things that can be done on the basic split depending on the person's needs or specific situation. Again this comes down to being something specific to that person after he has run the split for an extended time and actually needs it. I know Dante or Scott would tweak things for their trainees back in the day because of the same reason. These notes I will write where taken from posts by Dante, Scott, Inhuman, SuperD, some stuff shared by their trainees from back in the day or simply studying their logs such as Shelby's (Copa) in 2005.

I'm gonna take one hypothetical A1 and B1 workout and run them thru diff scenarios.

A1 - Chest, shoulders, triceps, back width, back thickness (basic outline because he needs overall size and not focus on single bodyparts or simply starting dc)

STATIC HOLDS - shoot for 30 seconds but it's almost impossible to get past 15 (statics are not done for triceps and not mandatory for biceps...personally I never did)
EXTREME STRETCH - in Dante's words, you want to stretch after each exercise preferrably (calves are not stretched afterwards)

LOW INCLINE SMITH - 11-15 RP + static hold after (he could use a 15-20 RP rep range instead if he feels safer doing so or if using BB INCLINE)
DB SHOULDER PRESS - 20-25 RP (he uses higher rep range because he's using dumbbells and same rep range should be used if doing behind the neck smith press, if not then 11-15 rp is ok)
MACHINE TRICEP DIPS - 15-20 RP no static after
RACK CHINS - 15-20 RP + a 20 second static hold after pushing the stretch at the bottom
RACK DEADS - 2 STRAIGHT SETS OF 5-8, 9-12 (this is variable, the heavier set could be done last...same with the rep range some guys did 10-12 then 4-6)
-because he did rack chins this day with a strict negative and the static hold, the back extreme stretch is optional-

B1 - BICEPS, FOREARMS, CALVES, HAMSTRINGS, QUADS

MACHINE PREACHER CURLS - 15-20 RP + optional static hold halfway down for as long as you can (because he wants some extra volume for biceps he would raise the rep range to 20-25 RP)
DB HAMMER CURLS - 1 SS OF 12-15 (he could increase the rep range to 12-20 if he wanted to) (on the 3 way split 2 straight sets of 12-15 is not uncommon, but not here)
CALF PRESS - 1 SS OF 10-12 DC (5 count negative, 10 count stretch....a 15 count stretch is not uncommon) (but because he decided to use standing calf raises instead and his feet are slipping or needs some variety for the exercise, he would rest pause for 12-15 reps with a 5 count negative and 5 count stretch only)
LYING LEG CURL - 20-25 RP + 10 short static reps after last failure (if he feels safe he could bring down the rep range to 15-20 rp)
HACK SQUAT - 1 HEAVY SET OF 5-9 AND A 20 REP WIDOWMAKER SET
- if his hamstring movement is a stiff leg deadlift or similar, he would do quads first and then hamstrings to finish the session -


Now I will take those same two examples and run them thru another scenario with the added notes in yellow

B1 - Because he has been on the 2 way for a while but needs some extra focus on quads and adductors, he COULD do the following

MACHINE PREACHER CURLS - 15-20 RP + optional static hold halfway down for as long as you can (because he wants some extra volume for biceps he would raise the rep range to 20-25 RP)
DB HAMMER CURLS - 1 SS OF 12-15 (he could increase the rep range to 12-20 if he wanted to) (on the 3 way split 2 straight sets of 12-15 is not uncommon, but not here)
CALF PRESS - 1 SS OF 10-12 DC (5 count negative, 10 count stretch....a 15 count stretch is not uncommon) (but because he decided to use standing calf raises instead and his feet are slipping or needs some variety for the exercise, he would rest pause for 12-15 reps with a 5 count negative and 5 count stretch only)
LYING LEG CURL - 20-25 RP + 10 short static reps after last failure (if he feels safe he could bring down the rep range to 15-20 rp)
MACHINE ADDUCTOR - 25-30 RP- he adds this to the rotation and bombs it away every time
HACK SQUAT - 3 SETS FOR QUADS - 1 HEAVY SET OF 5-9, 1 LESS HEAVY SET OF 9-12 (this is an extra set) AND THEN FOR THE WIDOWMAKER he would pick a leg press and do it there on the same leg press EVERY session but rotating the widowmaker rep range (first session 20 rep widowmaker, next session 25 rep, next session 30 rep...repeat and progress).

- if the hamstring movement is a stiff leg deadlift or similar, he would do quads first and then hamstrings to finish the session -

Note on stiff leg deadlift if doing it as one of your rotated hamstring movements....it can be done for just 1 straight set of 10-12 or it can be done for 2 straight sets of 6-9, 10-12 or 10-12, 12-15 (whatever rep range makes you feel safe)

OR STIFF LEGS CAN ALSO BE DONE WITH "DIMES" - after warm ups you would do 6 reps...add 10lbs per side...6 reps...add another 10lbs per side....6 reps...add 10lbs per side...and so on until absolute failure - the only rest you get during the set is when reaching and placing the plates on the bar. BRUTAL.

A1 - Because he has been on the 2 way for a while but his traps are not responding as expected to rack deads or deadlifts and needs some extra back thickness

I will use a different back thickness exercise for this example

LOW INCLINE SMITH - 11-15 RP + static hold after (he could use a 15-20 RP rep range instead if he feels safer doing so or if using BB INCLINE)
DB SHOULDER PRESS - 20-25 RP (he uses higher rep range because he's using dumbbells and same rep range should be used if doing behind the neck smith press, if not then 11-15 rp is ok)
MACHINE TRICEP DIPS - 15-20 RP no static after
RACK CHINS - 15-20 RP + a 20 second static hold after pushing the stretch at the bottom (something uncommon but found every now and then...using a hammer single arm neutral grip row as a width exercise, mostly straight setted but have found it rest paused because it's safe)
SMITH ROWS - 1 STRAIGHT SETS OF 10-12 (but because he is lacking some back thickness, he does 2 SETS....1 set of 6-9 and 1 set of 10-12) (something very common actually)
DB SHRUGS - 1 SS of 10-12 ONLY because his traps need some focus and rack deads or deadlifts aren't cutting it (this can be found on Copa's log when trained by Dante in 05 and other official trainees) - IF the exercise for the day is rack deads or floor deadlifts, the shrugs are NOT done, the shrugs would only be on days where the back thickness exercise is a row)
-because he did rack chins this day with a strict negative and the static hold, the back extreme stretch is optional-

ALSO - recovery capabilities - in my quest of research, I found that it was not uncommon to see guys with below average recovery to be put on 2 RP failure points only instead of the usual 3 failure points per rest pause exercise. In some cases where it was still too much, some usual rest pause exercises where turned into straight sets only. And in some other cases the static holds were eliminated all together.

CURIOUS FACT - as I mentioned, Dante or Scott back in the day would do things differently according to the dc trainee's specific situation AFTER running him thru several blasts. Hence all the notes up here. In some cases, where fatigue was a problem for triceps and they were lagging, triceps where done before shoulders.

Hope this helps for anyone looking to bring up some parts while doing the basic split. PLEASE once again, these are things that can be done after running several blasts of dc and noticing that some parts need attention. These notes, as I said, where taken from here and the sources listed. I have some more, also for the 3 way split (such as dusty's tri-fuckta which was originally used by Dante with Cedric McMillan) but I want to keep this just for the 2 way.

Finally if you ask me, I still think the 2 way works faster and eventually will alternate with it and my current training in my quest to beat my genetics and become a 212 amateur bodybuilder one day. I train balls to the wall if you're wondering, it's how I'm wired.


- Contra.
________________


----------



## Cronus

RiR0 said:


> Another video that shows true failure and what hard sets really look like


I just watched this video, and it's excellent, but I do have a question for anyone that is able to answer.

I workout alone at home, in my own home gym. How can we safely push ourselves to this level of failure if we don't have a training partner? Would I stop just short of having to drop the weight, and pump out "baby reps" instead to get as much fatigue as possible?

I can easily take myself to failure doing various leg press exercises, but doing this on squats while working out alone does scare me a bit.


----------



## RiR0

Cronus said:


> I just watched this video, and it's excellent, but I do have a question for anyone that is able to answer.
> 
> I workout alone at home, in my own home gym. How can we safely push ourselves to this level of failure if we don't have a training partner? Would I stop just short of having to drop the weight, and pump out "baby reps" instead to get as much fatigue as possible?
> 
> I can easily take myself to failure doing various leg press exercises, but doing this on squats while working out alone does scare me a bit.


If you’re working out alone on movements like barbell squats or flat bench press stop when you think you can’t get another. 

You can push if you set the safety bars on a squat rack but still be cautious. 
On bench press don’t put the safety’s on the bar so you dump the weight if needed.


----------



## Cronus

RiR0 said:


> If you’re working out alone on movements like barbell squats or flat bench press stop when you think you can’t get another.
> 
> You can push if you set the safety bars on a squat rack but still be cautious.
> On bench press don’t put the safety’s on the bar so you dump the weight if needed.


I'm good on bench; the height of my bench and my spotters are dead even with my chest. I've crawled/managed to scoot out more times than I care to admit 😂.

My rack is a wall mounted folding rack. So unfortunately no safety bars for me. I'll just stop squats when I don't think I can get another, like you said.

Do you think there's any benefit to the "baby reps" platz was saying to do, considering the ROM is almost non existent? Or should I just stop on my last good rep, and save that energy for the following set instead?


----------



## RiR0

Cronus said:


> I'm good on bench; the height of my bench and my spotters are dead even with my chest. I've crawled managed to scoot out more times than I care to admit 😂.
> 
> My rack is a wall mounted folding rack. So unfortunately no safety bars for me. I'll just stop squats when I don't think I can get another, like you said.
> 
> Do you think there's any benefit to the "baby reps" platz was saying to do, considering the ROM is almost non existent? Or should I just stop on my last good rep, and save that energy for the following set instead?


I’ll say this a lot of guys even with less than stellar genetics have built some monster legs not going to the extreme that Platz did. 
I’m a big failure and beyond proponent but you can still great results stopping a rep or 2 from failure. 
It won’t do you an good if you go all out in one day but you get injured.
Train hard and progressive but safely.


----------



## Cronus

RiR0 said:


> I’ll say this a lot of guys even with less than stellar genetics have built some monster legs not going to the extreme that Platz did.
> I’m a big failure and beyond proponent but you can still great results stopping a rep or 2 from failure.
> It won’t do you an good if you go all out in one day but you get injured.
> Train hard and progressive but safely.


Thanks for being patient with your replies with me. Now time for me watch/read the rest of the content in here... this thread is excellent 👌

In the future, if I have questions on the content in this thread then would you prefer I post it in here, or would you like me to start a new thread so that this one can remain "clean"?

Thanks again.


----------



## RiR0

Cronus said:


> Thanks for being patient with your replies with me. Now time for me watch/read the rest of the content in here... this thread is excellent 👌
> 
> In the future, if I have questions on the content in this thread then would you prefer I post it in here, or would you like me to start a new thread so that this one can remain "clean"?
> 
> Thanks again.


It’s no problem. 
It’s up to you. You’ll probably get a lot more replies if you start a thread but I don’t mind if you post them here.


----------



## CJ




----------



## Butch_C

Thank you for posting up all this information. I am a little bored with the current routine and want to try something new. I just need to convince the others in the group.


----------



## RiR0

Butch_C said:


> Thank you for posting up all this information. I am a little bored with the current routine and want to try something new. I just need to convince the others in the group.


the hard part is convincing people that doing less but harder is better than doing more.


----------



## Yano

Bunch of sexist's !! Fine I'll be  the one to put up something just for the ladies and probably mindless to use  😃


----------



## Butch_C

Yano said:


> Bunch of sexist's !! Fine I'll be  the one to put up something just for the ladies and probably mindless to use  😃


Is it weird that I'm turned on by this?


----------



## CJ

Made this thread a sticky so it's easy access.


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> Made this thread a sticky so it's easy access.


Awesome. Thank you sir.


----------



## ftf

Don't know how I missed this thread. Thank you for this valuable content @RiR0.


----------



## Send0

RiR0 said:


> Skip Hill longevity dvd all chapters


This series was excellent. 👌


----------



## Dex

RiR0 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growth Principles for Beginners - By Big A - Synthetek
> 
> 
> This is the excerpt... where does this appear
> 
> 
> 
> synthetek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growth Principles for Beginners
> 
> 
> This is a general guide for beginning and intermediate bodybuilders that don’t know the principles behind muscle growth yet or are not happy with the results that they are currently getting.
> 
> We will go through training, diet and gear. I will tell you the principles behind everything that I recommend for you to do, so you can understand why certain things happen, so in the future you can fix problems yourself. Bodybuilding is a very simple and logical endeavour. Everything that you do has to be logical. Only logical actions will give you results. Every time that you come across a new principle, always ask yourself it it makes logical sense. If it does not, dump it!
> 
> TRAINING
> 
> Why does a muscle grow? Because it has to adapt. When does it have to adapt? When you expose it to something that it has not done before. When is something that it has not done before? When the muscle is taxed 100%. That’s 100% effort. What’s 100% effort? When you train to 100% PHYSICAL, not mental failure. So, to make the muscle grow, you have to train with 100% effort otherwise, the muscle will not adapt/grow. Now, using the above logic, for a set to be beneficial to your growth, it needs to be 100% effort. So, a 100% effort set of an exercise, will make you grow. Then, what is the point to do a second set of that exercise? You cannot go more than 100%. The muscle already has been taxed by 100% from the first set, so why should you do a second one? You will just eat into your recovery ability. So, you should only do one set to failure per exercise. Later on, I will describe the training program and how exercises and warm-ups are involved.
> 
> A muscle will not grow until it’s recovered. The muscle will not begin to recover until the nervous system is recovered. It takes roughly 24hours for the nervous system to recover from a workout. Only then will the muscle begin to recover and grow. So, you should never train 2 days in a row. Even if you train different bodyparts, you still use the same nervous system. You train 2 days in a row, your nervous system recovers, but by the time the muscles begin to, you train again, so the body has to concentrate again on recovering the nervous system. A training frequency of 3 days per week (Mon, Wed, Fri) is more than enough. Numerous pros, including myself, train like this offseason for maximum growth. Even if you use streroids, you still have to train like this. steroids increase your recovery ability, but they also make you stronger at a quicker rate. The extra strength will give you the ability to train harder/tear more muscle tissue, so you will need the extra recovery that the steroids will give you.
> The following is a great training program that I
> recommend:
> 
> Mon – Chest, Shoulders, Triceps
> * Incline press – warm-up sets, 1 work set
> * Flat flyes – 1 work set
> * Millitary press – 1 warm-up, 1 work set
> * Lateral flyes – 1 work set
> * Rear delt machine – 1 work set
> * Tricep pushdowns – 1 warm-up, 1 work set
> * Lying tricep extensions – 1 work-set
> 
> Wed – Quads, Hams, Calves
> * Squats – warm-ups, 1 work set
> * Leg press – work set
> * Leg extension – work set
> * Leg curl – warm-up, work set
> * Stiff leg deadlift – work set
> * Standing calf raise – work set
> 
> Fri – Abs, Back, Bis
> * Rope crunches – warm up, work set
> * Lat pull down – warm-ups, work set
> * Deadlift – warm-up, work set
> * Bent-over rows – work set
> * Shrugs – work set
> * Standing BB curls – warm up, work set
> * Concentration curl – work set
> 
> You do a lot of warm-ups for your first exercise of the day. You do one warm-up for the first exercise of each bodypart, only to optimise the firing of the neuropathways.
> 
> Let’s use chest as an example – if for example your max (work set) in the incline press is 3 plates, then you do 2 warm-ups with the bar, 2 warm-ups with one plate, 1 warm-up with 2 plates and then your work set with 3 plates. The work set is a set where you fail at about 6 reps. Every workout, you have to do more reps or increase the weight in that work set (remember, the muscle has to do something that it has not done before). So if one work out you fail with 6 reps, the following nothing less than 7. When you reach 8 reps, the following workout you should do (increase) a weight where you can do minimum 4 reps. Then increase your reps again every workout until you reach 8 again, and so on. Each rep has a tempo of 2-1-1. That is 2 seconds in the negative, one second in the contraction and 1 second in the positive.
> Then, after you fail in the incline press, you move straight to flat flyes. You do not need a warmp now because your chest is more than warm after you failed on presses.
> 
> And that’s it for chest. The basic routine stays the same. If you want variety, small changes as using DB’s instead of BB or doing flat presse and incline flyes for example, is mor ethan enough variety to keep the muscle ‘confused’.
> 
> DIET
> 
> VERY simple. Very important that you try to get as close to 500g of protein per day. Easiest way to do that is to have a whey protein shake in water with every meal. Fats and carbs don’t matter. Calories don’t count, macro nutrients (protein, fat, carb) do.
> 
> If you get to add fat on, just cut out the fats and keep your carbs bellow 300g/day. That’s all it is! Very simple, but hard to stick to, so not many people get results. On gear, the more protein you eat, the more you grow. Is as simple as that. Gear maximises protein synthesis.
> 
> GEAR
> 
> You need a testosterone base. 750mg/week is plenty. You need an anabolic – deca or Eq at 400mg/week is plenty. You need for optimum growth, a good oral like d-bol at 30mg/d or A-50 50mg/d.
> 
> You use the test and the anabolic non stop. The oral is 4 weeks on 4 weeks off. Every 6th week (the half way point between the off oral period – so 2 weeks after you finish the oral) you have a blood test. If the blood test is OK, then you can begin your next 4 weeks on oral. There is no reason for you to come off. The only 2 reasons are health or your receptors are saturated. If the regular blood test is OK, your health is OK. If you are still making progress, your receptors are OK. Coming off, will just sabotage your gains. That’s why I do not believe in set time frames for cycles. Listen to your body. When you use the oral, you need to use all the liver aids available – Synthergine, milk thistle, L-methionine, liv-52, etc. Of course you cannot drink or do rec drugs during that time. Using these precautions, your blood tests will be OK.
> 
> You also need to use an anti estrogen like Nolvadex at 10mg/d throughout the whole time. Also, you have a choice between HCG every 4 weeks at 5000IU or Clomid at 50mg EOD. These will make sure that your balls will stay at a decent size and they will not forget how to function.
> 
> The blood tests that you need are: full blood count, liver and kidney function tests, FSH, LH, TSH, cholesterol.
> 
> If the Total protein test in the liver tests is high, that is because of your diet. You need to keep an eye on the Billirubin and Urea test results. Your FSH and LH will be suppressed – that’s normal because of the gear. If the TSH is low, add 20mcg/d T3. If the kidney function is off, then drink more. protein stresses the kidneys, so you need more fluids.
> 
> When you eventually come off the gear, you make sure that you are off the orals. Then cut out the anabolic over 2 weeks. Then the testosterone over 3 weeks. One week after that, you need to add primo tabs or anavar (oxandrin) for 3 weeks. That will ensure that you will keep your gains.
> 
> Ideally do a gainkeeper’s formula that is outlined in another article.
> 
> These are the basic principles behind muscle growth. You do the above you will GROW, no matter what.


You can't be serious about 500g of protein. Is this for a 250lb guy? Are you going for 2x body weight? 

Also, I won't be able to take 4 days off, especially not 2 days in a row. I will fall out of my routine too easily. Would every other day work? Clearly it would be harder to set up but would still get the rest I need. And, is light cardio ok on rest days or does that mess with recovery?


----------



## Lil' Sassy

Dex said:


> You can't be serious about 500g of protein. Is this for a 250lb guy? Are you going for 2x body weight?
> 
> Also, I won't be able to take 4 days off, especially not 2 days in a row. I will fall out of my routine too easily. Would every other day work? Clearly it would be harder to set up but would still get the rest I need. And, is light cardio ok on rest days or does that mess with recovery?


That wasn't a post to be taken very seriously.


----------



## RiR0

Dex said:


> You can't be serious about 500g of protein. Is this for a 250lb guy? Are you going for 2x body weight?
> 
> Also, I won't be able to take 4 days off, especially not 2 days in a row. I will fall out of my routine too easily. Would every other day work? Clearly it would be harder to set up but would still get the rest I need. And, is light cardio ok on rest days or does that mess with recovery?


Read it and do exactly what it says. If you can’t then it’s not for you. There’s a reason it’s set up how it is.
As long as cardio doesn’t eat into recovery it’s fine. 
Big A answers a lot of questions about it in the professional muscle forum






						Growth principles for beginners
					

This is a general guide for beginning and intermediate bodybuilders that don't know the principles behind muscle growth yet or are not happy with the results that they are currently getting.  We will go through training, diet and gear. I will tell you the principles behind everything that I...



					www.professionalmuscle.com


----------



## RiR0

Lil' Sassy said:


> That wasn't a post to be taken very seriously.


Yes it is. Let’s see what you’ve accomplished with you’ve been doing before you say what is and isn’t to be taken seriously.
And don’t cite some irrelevant study that talks about the minimum amount of protein to stave off muscle wasting.


----------



## MetatronTurtle

Same reason why Dante says it. He wants people to focus on getting protein at all costs, so even when they fall short, they're well ahead. Not to mention all the body comp benefits.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

I just re read this entire thread again.  Solid as fuck!!!!!!! Just for me personally.  

Too much junk volume, I have been injured so many times I was warming up too much, that leads into the next point. 

WAY too much frequency.  I love training and was going to failure 5 or 6 (sometimes 7)days per week. To the point I was loosing strength and seriously injuring myself! Like squat with the coach then come home and squat again type shit......all for nothing as I would just herniate a disc and set back for 6 months.  I was a fucking retard and just kinda figured the Trt or gear and GH would take care of that for me. Yeah I kinda got my sleep but that was about it. I honestly figured that on cycle I could just go fucking ape shit, eat everything and train like a retard.  

This led to some real blocks as it's now scary as fuck to get under the bar and train wondering if I will just get set back again and spend another month in bed. So I started to train like a pussy and hated it. All the joy was gone.  

Food. All this serves to just reiterate how much protein you can eat without getting fat lol. I eat cow a year and have never not at least seen my top 2 abs even at my worst while training....leads to my next point and question. 


@RiR0

I completely understand the point of eating stupid amounts of protein! The only question is (yes I have read all the stupid studies)  how much is digestible and useable? By the studies in a 12 HR day I can really only process 30G/Hr putting max at 360?



Thank you for all this info and the stupid amount of time you put into it!


----------



## Yano

Human_Backhoe said:


> I just re read this entire thread again.  Solid as fuck!!!!!!! Just for me personally.
> 
> Too much junk volume, I have been injured so many times I was warming up too much, that leads into the next point.
> 
> WAY too much frequency.  I love training and was going to failure 5 or 6 (sometimes 7)days per week. To the point I was loosing strength and seriously injuring myself! Like squat with the coach then come home and squat again type shit......all for nothing as I would just herniate a disc and set back for 6 months.  I was a fucking retard and just kinda figured the Trt or gear and GH would take care of that for me. Yeah I kinda got my sleep but that was about it. I honestly figured that on cycle I could just go fucking ape shit, eat everything and train like a retard.
> 
> This led to some real blocks as it's now scary as fuck to get under the bar and train wondering if I will just get set back again and spend another month in bed. So I started to train like a pussy and hated it. All the joy was gone.
> 
> Food. All this serves to just reiterate how much protein you can eat without getting fat lol. I eat cow a year and have never not at least seen my top 2 abs even at my worst while training....leads to my next point and question.
> 
> 
> @RiR0
> 
> I completely understand the point of eating stupid amounts of protein! The only question is (yes I have read all the stupid studies)  how much is digestible and useable? By the studies in a 12 HR day I can really only process 30G/Hr putting max at 360?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all this info and the stupid amount of time you put into it!


So being you reviewed ALLLL the information 

How many sets an reps do you recommend for pussy tightness vs pussy rehab ? 

An what weight ranges would  you suggest for beginner vs intermediate ,,, say ,, freshman in college vs your average hooker ? 

🤷‍♂️


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Yano said:


> So being you reviewed ALLLL the information
> 
> How many sets an reps do you recommend for pussy tightness vs pussy rehab ?
> 
> An what weight ranges would  you suggest for beginner vs intermediate ,,, say ,, freshman in college vs your average hooker ?
> 
> 🤷‍♂️



1 warm up set with 1 working set. You don't want to over train the muscle as this is the only time I will recommend a lot of pump work!


----------



## Yano

Human_Backhoe said:


> 1 warm up set with 1 working set. You don't want to over train the muscle as this is the only time I will recommend a lot of pump work!


ah yes yes i see your point , good to work in low volume for strength , too much hypertrophy might be a bad thing .... 😨😱


----------



## Yano

Human_Backhoe said:


> 1 warm up set with 1 working set. You don't want to over train the muscle as this is the only time I will recommend a lot of pump work!


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Yano said:


> View attachment 24293



One of the last reasons I love Canada as well!


----------



## silentlemon1011

Lil' Sassy said:


> That wasn't a post to be taken very seriously.



I don't see why this shouldnt be tsken seriously
So i believe 500g is a lot?
Yes

However, if you look at the data that RIR has posted in regards to protein calories not actually contributing to fat storage/retention... then all of a sudden yoire in a place where you have the mass protein needed while taking steroids

I understand the typical .8 to 1g protein per lb of bodyweight
But this is for the average person

We are juiced to the gills

Our recovery and muscle building is multiplied by a serious factor.

Is it THAT outrageous to assume that i personally eould need to double my protein to account for the fact that im

A) 230 lbs, wheras the average male is 165 lbs and fat.

B) On steroids

If we do some quick math
the Average north american for the sake of this protein number is over 22% BF
Wheras im right now around 15%

Its not as totally outlandish as it initially seems to say i need significantly more protein than the typical average


----------



## CJ

silentlemon1011 said:


> I don't see why this shouldnt be tsken seriously
> So i believe 500g is a lot?
> Yes
> 
> However, if you look at the data that RIR has posted in regards to protein calories not actually contributing to fat storage/retention... then all of a sudden yoire in a place where you have the mass protein needed while taking steroids
> 
> I understand the typical .8 to 1g protein per lb of bodyweight
> But this is for the average person
> 
> We are juiced to the gills
> 
> Our recovery and muscle building is multiplied by a serious factor.
> 
> Is it THAT outrageous to assume that i personally eould need to double my protein to account for the fact that im
> 
> A) 230 lbs, wheras the average male is 165 lbs and fat.
> 
> B) On steroids
> 
> If we do some quick math
> the Average north american for the sake of this protein number is over 22% BF
> Wheras im right now around 15%
> 
> Its not as totally outlandish as it initially seems to say i need significantly more protein than the typical average


It's be nice if they studied this, but they won't for obvious reasons.

A counter argument can be made that since we're enhanced, we're so efficient in protein synthesis that we don't need as much protein. They would use as evidence how elderly people need more protein, because their efficiency in muscle protein synthesis has declined with age.

But I lean towards more is better myself, just in case. It's not going to hurt anything. And I'd also cite those studies showing how excess protein consumption does NOT lead to bodyfat gain.


----------



## PZT

Should my micros be different for volume training compared to high intensity training? And does the article being read compared to listening to an audio version alter my potential gains? Asking for a friend.


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> Should my micros be different for volume training compared to high intensity training? And does the article being read compared to listening to an audio version alter my potential gains? Asking for a friend.


I would think a little extra carbs since you're doing more volume could be beneficial, depending upon your starting point.


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> I would think a little extra carbs since you're doing more volume could be beneficial, depending upon your starting point.


So more keto for HIT? Started from the bottom but now I’m here, how’s that sound?


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> So more keto for HIT? Started from the bottom but now I’m here, how’s that sound?


Fukk keto. 🤣


----------



## Human_Backhoe

PZT said:


> So more keto for HIT? Started from the bottom but now I’m here, how’s that sound?



Carb cycling for stationary bike?


----------



## PZT

Human_Backhoe said:


> Carb cycling for stationary bike?


My buddy told me that cardio would be bad for ketosis though? I’m confused


----------



## CJ

Human_Backhoe said:


> Carb cycling for stationary bike?


Only for the arm bike. Duhhhhhh


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> Only for the arm bike. Duhhhhhh


Ok so Tiger balm precardio, got it


----------



## Human_Backhoe

PZT said:


> Ok so Tiger balm precardio, got it



That what I use to protect my taint when cycling right?


----------



## PZT

Human_Backhoe said:


> That what I use to protect my taint when cycling right?


Post cycle you fkin newb


----------



## silentlemon1011

Human_Backhoe said:


> Carb cycling for stationary bike?



Idiot
Fats AND carbs for stationary.

IE
Cheeseburgers while on the bike

Carb cycling, see?

Moron


----------



## RiR0

Human_Backhoe said:


> I just re read this entire thread again.  Solid as fuck!!!!!!! Just for me personally.
> 
> Too much junk volume, I have been injured so many times I was warming up too much, that leads into the next point.
> 
> WAY too much frequency.  I love training and was going to failure 5 or 6 (sometimes 7)days per week. To the point I was loosing strength and seriously injuring myself! Like squat with the coach then come home and squat again type shit......all for nothing as I would just herniate a disc and set back for 6 months.  I was a fucking retard and just kinda figured the Trt or gear and GH would take care of that for me. Yeah I kinda got my sleep but that was about it. I honestly figured that on cycle I could just go fucking ape shit, eat everything and train like a retard.
> 
> This led to some real blocks as it's now scary as fuck to get under the bar and train wondering if I will just get set back again and spend another month in bed. So I started to train like a pussy and hated it. All the joy was gone.
> 
> Food. All this serves to just reiterate how much protein you can eat without getting fat lol. I eat cow a year and have never not at least seen my top 2 abs even at my worst while training....leads to my next point and question.
> 
> 
> @RiR0
> 
> I completely understand the point of eating stupid amounts of protein! The only question is (yes I have read all the stupid studies)  how much is digestible and useable? By the studies in a 12 HR day I can really only process 30G/Hr putting max at 360?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all this info and the stupid amount of time you put into it!


Those studies don’t have any application towards someone trying to be as big and lean as possible. 
The body doesn’t just say “hey I’ve gotten enough protein so I’m going to piss this out and not use it”. 
It doesn’t do that with any macro.
There’s also way too many variables to say x amount per hour. 
Most of the studies are done with whey protein which digests pretty quickly but when we eat meat or add carbs or fats it slows the digestion of the protein. 
Studies are great but just like with anecdote it’s important to take into consideration the limitations.


----------



## RiR0

Max-OT Table of Contents - AST Sports Science
					

Max-OT Introduction Week 1 The Ultimate Muscle Building Approach Training For Results Forget What You Think You Know About Working Out Learn More – Get Less Results Friends – Trainers – Magazines An Open Mind And A Little Desire The Max-OT Basics 30 to 40 minutes Train only 1 or 2 muscle groups...




					ast-ss.com


----------



## Human_Backhoe

RiR0 said:


> Max-OT Table of Contents - AST Sports Science
> 
> 
> Max-OT Introduction Week 1 The Ultimate Muscle Building Approach Training For Results Forget What You Think You Know About Working Out Learn More – Get Less Results Friends – Trainers – Magazines An Open Mind And A Little Desire The Max-OT Basics 30 to 40 minutes Train only 1 or 2 muscle groups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ast-ss.com



No forced or 1/2 or 1/4 is a new concept to me lol. 

Also I get what he is saying..... It feels kinda like starting all over

Interesting as hell. Still the underlying principle remains the same


----------



## silentlemon1011

Human_Backhoe said:


> No forced or 1/2 or 1/4 is a new concept to me lol.
> 
> Also I get what he is saying..... It feels kinda like starting all over
> 
> Interesting as hell. Still the underlying principle remains the same



Yeah, im looking over it right now
So far im confused lol


----------



## Bustybro

RiR0 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growth Principles for Beginners - By Big A - Synthetek
> 
> 
> This is the excerpt... where does this appear
> 
> 
> 
> synthetek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growth Principles for Beginners
> 
> 
> This is a general guide for beginning and intermediate bodybuilders that don’t know the principles behind muscle growth yet or are not happy with the results that they are currently getting.
> 
> We will go through training, diet and gear. I will tell you the principles behind everything that I recommend for you to do, so you can understand why certain things happen, so in the future you can fix problems yourself. Bodybuilding is a very simple and logical endeavour. Everything that you do has to be logical. Only logical actions will give you results. Every time that you come across a new principle, always ask yourself it it makes logical sense. If it does not, dump it!
> 
> TRAINING
> 
> Why does a muscle grow? Because it has to adapt. When does it have to adapt? When you expose it to something that it has not done before. When is something that it has not done before? When the muscle is taxed 100%. That’s 100% effort. What’s 100% effort? When you train to 100% PHYSICAL, not mental failure. So, to make the muscle grow, you have to train with 100% effort otherwise, the muscle will not adapt/grow. Now, using the above logic, for a set to be beneficial to your growth, it needs to be 100% effort. So, a 100% effort set of an exercise, will make you grow. Then, what is the point to do a second set of that exercise? You cannot go more than 100%. The muscle already has been taxed by 100% from the first set, so why should you do a second one? You will just eat into your recovery ability. So, you should only do one set to failure per exercise. Later on, I will describe the training program and how exercises and warm-ups are involved.
> 
> A muscle will not grow until it’s recovered. The muscle will not begin to recover until the nervous system is recovered. It takes roughly 24hours for the nervous system to recover from a workout. Only then will the muscle begin to recover and grow. So, you should never train 2 days in a row. Even if you train different bodyparts, you still use the same nervous system. You train 2 days in a row, your nervous system recovers, but by the time the muscles begin to, you train again, so the body has to concentrate again on recovering the nervous system. A training frequency of 3 days per week (Mon, Wed, Fri) is more than enough. Numerous pros, including myself, train like this offseason for maximum growth. Even if you use streroids, you still have to train like this. steroids increase your recovery ability, but they also make you stronger at a quicker rate. The extra strength will give you the ability to train harder/tear more muscle tissue, so you will need the extra recovery that the steroids will give you.
> The following is a great training program that I
> recommend:
> 
> Mon – Chest, Shoulders, Triceps
> * Incline press – warm-up sets, 1 work set
> * Flat flyes – 1 work set
> * Millitary press – 1 warm-up, 1 work set
> * Lateral flyes – 1 work set
> * Rear delt machine – 1 work set
> * Tricep pushdowns – 1 warm-up, 1 work set
> * Lying tricep extensions – 1 work-set
> 
> Wed – Quads, Hams, Calves
> * Squats – warm-ups, 1 work set
> * Leg press – work set
> * Leg extension – work set
> * Leg curl – warm-up, work set
> * Stiff leg deadlift – work set
> * Standing calf raise – work set
> 
> Fri – Abs, Back, Bis
> * Rope crunches – warm up, work set
> * Lat pull down – warm-ups, work set
> * Deadlift – warm-up, work set
> * Bent-over rows – work set
> * Shrugs – work set
> * Standing BB curls – warm up, work set
> * Concentration curl – work set
> 
> You do a lot of warm-ups for your first exercise of the day. You do one warm-up for the first exercise of each bodypart, only to optimise the firing of the neuropathways.
> 
> Let’s use chest as an example – if for example your max (work set) in the incline press is 3 plates, then you do 2 warm-ups with the bar, 2 warm-ups with one plate, 1 warm-up with 2 plates and then your work set with 3 plates. The work set is a set where you fail at about 6 reps. Every workout, you have to do more reps or increase the weight in that work set (remember, the muscle has to do something that it has not done before). So if one work out you fail with 6 reps, the following nothing less than 7. When you reach 8 reps, the following workout you should do (increase) a weight where you can do minimum 4 reps. Then increase your reps again every workout until you reach 8 again, and so on. Each rep has a tempo of 2-1-1. That is 2 seconds in the negative, one second in the contraction and 1 second in the positive.
> Then, after you fail in the incline press, you move straight to flat flyes. You do not need a warmp now because your chest is more than warm after you failed on presses.
> 
> And that’s it for chest. The basic routine stays the same. If you want variety, small changes as using DB’s instead of BB or doing flat presse and incline flyes for example, is mor ethan enough variety to keep the muscle ‘confused’.
> 
> DIET
> 
> VERY simple. Very important that you try to get as close to 500g of protein per day. Easiest way to do that is to have a whey protein shake in water with every meal. Fats and carbs don’t matter. Calories don’t count, macro nutrients (protein, fat, carb) do.
> 
> If you get to add fat on, just cut out the fats and keep your carbs bellow 300g/day. That’s all it is! Very simple, but hard to stick to, so not many people get results. On gear, the more protein you eat, the more you grow. Is as simple as that. Gear maximises protein synthesis.
> 
> GEAR
> 
> You need a testosterone base. 750mg/week is plenty. You need an anabolic – deca or Eq at 400mg/week is plenty. You need for optimum growth, a good oral like d-bol at 30mg/d or A-50 50mg/d.
> 
> You use the test and the anabolic non stop. The oral is 4 weeks on 4 weeks off. Every 6th week (the half way point between the off oral period – so 2 weeks after you finish the oral) you have a blood test. If the blood test is OK, then you can begin your next 4 weeks on oral. There is no reason for you to come off. The only 2 reasons are health or your receptors are saturated. If the regular blood test is OK, your health is OK. If you are still making progress, your receptors are OK. Coming off, will just sabotage your gains. That’s why I do not believe in set time frames for cycles. Listen to your body. When you use the oral, you need to use all the liver aids available – Synthergine, milk thistle, L-methionine, liv-52, etc. Of course you cannot drink or do rec drugs during that time. Using these precautions, your blood tests will be OK.
> 
> You also need to use an anti estrogen like Nolvadex at 10mg/d throughout the whole time. Also, you have a choice between HCG every 4 weeks at 5000IU or Clomid at 50mg EOD. These will make sure that your balls will stay at a decent size and they will not forget how to function.
> 
> The blood tests that you need are: full blood count, liver and kidney function tests, FSH, LH, TSH, cholesterol.
> 
> If the Total protein test in the liver tests is high, that is because of your diet. You need to keep an eye on the Billirubin and Urea test results. Your FSH and LH will be suppressed – that’s normal because of the gear. If the TSH is low, add 20mcg/d T3. If the kidney function is off, then drink more. protein stresses the kidneys, so you need more fluids.
> 
> When you eventually come off the gear, you make sure that you are off the orals. Then cut out the anabolic over 2 weeks. Then the testosterone over 3 weeks. One week after that, you need to add primo tabs or anavar (oxandrin) for 3 weeks. That will ensure that you will keep your gains.
> 
> Ideally do a gainkeeper’s formula that is outlined in another article.
> 
> These are the basic principles behind muscle growth. You do the above you will GROW, no matter what.


I am sorry I ever tried to try show my self that I know hypertrophy 😭😭


----------



## PZT

Did some blood flow for the elbow tonight. Banded k-backs. 

Eye. Shit. You. Not.


----------



## Slabiathan

Treasure trove. Bookmarked.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Slabiathan said:


> Treasure trove. Bookmarked.



Yeah
I forgot how goood this thread is

Excellent fucking bump


----------



## Thewall

Yo. Just seen this thread. Great stuff Riro. Have to read this when I get a chance.


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> My buddy told me that cardio would be bad for ketosis though? I’m confused


Insert Scratching Head Emoji Here! Sugar and Carbs are bad for ketosis. Ketones are released when your body converts fat into energy. You need energy to do cardio???? The problem with a true Keto diet is they want you to eat excess fats and those test strips you pee on will lie to you. It will show ketones but it is from your body converting the fat you ate into energy not the fat on your body. To truly be in ketosis where you know it is your fat being used for energy is to go high in proteins lowish in carbs <preferably veggies and berries> and lowish in fat intake. This is just from personal experience though not a study.


----------



## Kickback

Where’s the Mike Isratel articles?


----------



## Butch_C

Kickback said:


> Where’s the Mike Isratel articles?


He twists facts to get views, I don't care to read his stuff. He belongs in file 13 with Derick from MPMD


----------



## Kickback

Butch_C said:


> He twists facts to get views, I don't care to read his stuff. He belongs in file 13 with Derick from MPMD


But brother volume is the primary driver growth. You’ve gotta get the pump to induce hypertrophy. 
Im a bodybuilder not a weight lifter.


----------



## Butch_C

Kickback said:


> But brother volume is the primary driver growth. You’ve gotta get the pump to induce hypertrophy.
> Im a bodybuilder not a weight lifter.


 Ever heard of Mechanical Tension? The pump doesn't mean shit. Who's alter ego is this? Is this the Pidgeon or Candy Crusher? Am I in a dream? WTF?


----------



## Kickback

Butch_C said:


> Ever heard of Mechanical Tension? The pump doesn't mean shit. Who's alter ego is this? Is this the Pidgeon or Candy Crusher? Am I in a dream? WTF?


I respect your opinion brother but we need volume and muscle damage. 
Idk who pidgeon or candy crusher are but I’m sure they’re valuable members like all brothers and sisters in Christ from the church or pump and iron.


----------



## Kickback

I don’t know what mechanical tension is or any tension for that matter because I put it all at the feet of Jesus


----------



## Butch_C

Banging head on wall!


----------



## shackleford

Kickback said:


> But brother volume is the primary driver growth. You’ve gotta get the pump to induce hypertrophy.
> Im a bodybuilder not a weight lifter.


I love you. I miss you. Waiting for your return!


----------



## IronSoul

Kickback said:


> I don’t know what mechanical tension is or any tension for that matter because I put it all at the feet of Jesus



I hope some Mexican guy named Jesus pounds your bootyhole and gives you all the feet of Jesus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigStevie

Butch_C said:


> Ever heard of Mechanical Tension? The pump doesn't mean shit. Who's alter ego is this? Is this the Pidgeon or Candy Crusher? Am I in a dream? WTF?


The pump does some things. I agree that mechanical tension is what you need to grow muscle. But the pump brings lots of blood to the muscle. That brings nutrients to the muscle. You need that for recovery. Your muscles grow recovering from weights not during the lifts. So lots of pump means lots of blood and that brings nutrients to grow. Gotta love that sick pump. Love the pain.


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> Insert Scratching Head Emoji Here! Sugar and Carbs are bad for ketosis. Ketones are released when your body converts fat into energy. You need energy to do cardio???? The problem with a true Keto diet is they want you to eat excess fats and those test strips you pee on will lie to you. It will show ketones but it is from your body converting the fat you ate into energy not the fat on your body. To truly be in ketosis where you know it is your fat being used for energy is to go high in proteins lowish in carbs <preferably veggies and berries> and lowish in fat intake. This is just from personal experience though not a study.


Best results I got from “keto” I was at like 240/50/240 lol


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> Best results I got from “keto” I was at like 240/50/240 lol


We are all different. That's why I said my personal experience.


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> We are all different. That's why I said my personal experience.


My first keto run I used a old elitefts article by Shelby Starnes. I lost all gains. It was horrible.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

All this talk of mechanical tension..... It's almost like people who knew a lot of shit showed up here and not only educated but backed it up!?! I can't put my finger on who thought.


----------



## Slabiathan

I'm trying to think of who but I'm busy with my 12 set of kickbacks. 🤣


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> My first keto run I used a old elitefts article by Shelby Starnes. I lost all gains. It was horrible.


I made a lot of gains on a modified south beach diet. I kept tweaking until it worked.  I dropped 162lbs total.


----------



## PZT

Slabiathan said:


> I'm trying to think of who but I'm busy with my 12 set of kickbacks. 🤣


10 is enough bro


----------



## Slabiathan

PZT said:


> 10 is enough bro


Never enough volume, bruh!! I'm chasing Dat pump!!


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> 10 is enough bro


10 sets of 50 if you really want that pump bro


----------



## Butch_C

Slabiathan said:


> Never enough volume, bruh!! I'm chasing Dat pump!!


Nah new study shows you want da burn from dhat Lactic acid bro


----------



## PZT

Human_Backhoe said:


> All this talk of mechanical tension..... It's almost like people who knew a lot of shit showed up here and not only educated but backed it up!?! I can't put my finger on who thought.


The suspense is killing me


----------



## Butch_C

Human_Backhoe said:


> All this talk of mechanical tension..... It's almost like people who knew a lot of shit showed up here and not only educated but backed it up!?! I can't put my finger on who thought.


Hmm 🤔  the name is on the tip of my tongue.


----------



## Slabiathan

Butch_C said:


> Nah new study shows you want da burn from dhat Lactic acid bro


I just red dat! im trying to get my arms less fat by reping crazy numbrs bRuh!


----------



## Butch_C

Slabiathan said:


> I just red dat! im trying to get my arms less fat by reping crazy numbrs bRuh!


Fuck yeah spot fat reduction!


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Butch_C said:


> Fuck yeah spot fat reduction!



But have you tried cool sculpting and hgh site injections?


----------



## Slabiathan

Butch_C said:


> Fuck yeah spot fat reduction!


I new i wasnt dum! Thanks!


----------



## Butch_C

Human_Backhoe said:


> But have you tried cool sculpting and hgh site injections?


Nah, imma try injecting tren straight in my fat cells.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Butch_C said:


> Nah, imma try injecting tren straight in my fat cells.



Ahhh the ol sub q tren without lifting.  Works every time. I have tictok account to push this.


----------



## Butch_C

Butch_C said:


> Nah, imma try injecting tren straight in my fat cells.


Been gmail'n that gorilla guy but ain't getten any response yet


----------



## Butch_C

It's hard to make shit up this ridiculous,  I have to tap out.


----------



## quackattack

@RiR0 Do you recommend running DC training while cutting.  I want to give it a shot but I'm not sure if I'm setting myself up for failure.


----------



## Slabiathan

Just gonna leave this here for the future. 



Kickback said:


> 7sets of 7exercises for every body part every 7 days.
> I don’t count reps or weight I just go for maximal volume and pump.



May the pump of the lord be with you and yours!


----------



## Test_subject

quackattack said:


> @RiR0 Do you recommend running DC training while cutting.  I want to give it a shot but I'm not sure if I'm setting myself up for failure.


I’m not Rir0 but I have run DC a fair bit.

I wouldn’t. It’s not a great program to run in a caloric deficit because it’s all max effort and requires a ton of energy to do properly.  

You could do it, but it’s not ideal by any means.


----------



## RiR0

quackattack said:


> @RiR0 Do you recommend running DC training while cutting.  I want to give it a shot but I'm not sure if I'm setting myself up for failure.


I don’t think there’s any deficit or surplus routines.
What you did to build it is what you should do to keep it. 
Dance with the one that brought ya


----------



## RiR0

Trained by JP education series: will be posting this as he adds videos


----------



## PZT

RiR0 said:


> Trained by JP education series: will be posting this as he adds videos


I started to watch on the shitter this morning and stopped. Mfker would have me back doing top sets & back down sets again. Love his views on training .


----------



## IronSoul

Really actually digging Into this thread. This was an awesome idea to start. Looking forward to watching more of these as time permits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0




----------



## hard_gains

Since RIR0 is on vacation figured I'd upload some of the new stuff.


----------



## CJ

Paul Carter | Hypertrophy | Education on Instagram: "The idea that resistance training “causes microtrauma” and thus increases the volume of muscle via greater contracile proteins (in parallel or in a series) is dead in the water.  - Let’s see why...
					

Paul Carter | Hypertrophy | Education shared a post on Instagram: "The idea that resistance training “causes microtrauma” and thus increases the volume of muscle via greater contracile proteins (in parallel or in a series) is dead in the water.  - Let’s see why... - The body responds to muscle...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## CJ




----------

